# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2010



## Vince (1 Set 2010 às 00:03)

Regras deste tópico:
Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Set 2010 às 02:05)

bem parece que apos estes 3 dias de intenso calor vamos ter temperaturas agradaveis e alguma chuva no norte!
apesar de me parecer que dia 4 de setembro vai estar quentinho qb.


----------



## Knyght (1 Set 2010 às 10:50)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Setembro 2010*

Em vi no mail agora alguns avisos do IM sobre precipitação no continente, só que não os percebi a serio que não alguma pouca chuva vamos logo para alerta amarelo?
07h





13h


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2010 às 11:10)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Setembro 2010*



Knyght disse:


> Em vi no mail agora alguns avisos do IM sobre precipitação no continente, só que não os percebi a serio que não alguma pouca chuva vamos logo para alerta amarelo?



Os alertas são para aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados por trovoadas e apenas para os distritos de VILA REAL, BRAGANÇA, GUARDA E VISEU.

De referir que já ontem se registaram precipitações convectivas acima do que os modelos previam em algumas áreas do interior centro e que, inclusivé, provocaram estragos.


----------



## Knyght (1 Set 2010 às 11:34)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Setembro 2010*

Ok mais um aviso de reacção e não de previsão...
Tinha seguido o tópico de seguimento de Setembro, a ordem dos estragos foram como é natural pela deslocação de inertes expostos dos incêndios.
Algo que realmente me preocupa é o que poderá acontecer nas nossas serras.
Cumprimentos


----------



## luicchi (1 Set 2010 às 12:42)

*Re: Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo*

boas pessoal.,

devo confessar que sendo visita assídua aqui no vosso fórum, pouco comento ou nada, mas agora com estas previsões de chuva forte e trovoadas fiquei poque estive a verificar o Eumetsat e o sat24 e chuva não aparece para estas bandas.Conforntei os dados aqui expostos com IM e tambem eles fazem este ponto situação acima descritos, mas sinceramente não percebo como????

Podem confirmar esta informação de chuva forte???

um abraço


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2010 às 12:54)

*Re: Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo*



luicchi disse:


> boas pessoal.,
> 
> devo confessar que sendo visita assídua aqui no vosso fórum, pouco comento ou nada, mas agora com estas previsões de chuva forte e trovoadas fiquei poque estive a verificar o Eumetsat e o sat24 e chuva não aparece para estas bandas.Conforntei os dados aqui expostos com IM e tambem eles fazem este ponto situação acima descritos, mas sinceramente não percebo como????
> 
> ...



Mais prováveis no interior norte e centro. No satélite já vês algumas. Além das que houve em toda a madrugada.


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2010 às 14:55)

Boas pessoal, o IM prevê trovoadas  para Santarém, Leiria, Portalegre...etc, mas nas imagens de satélite parece estar a limpar por completo, ainda é possivel la mais po fim do dia se criarem células nessas zonas?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2010 às 15:15)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas pessoal, o IM prevê trovoadas  para Santarém, Leiria, Portalegre...etc, mas nas imagens de satélite parece estar a limpar por completo, ainda é possivel la mais po fim do dia se criarem células nessas zonas?



Pessoalmente eu não acredito. Agora segundo os modelos não sei.


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2010 às 15:18)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas pessoal, o IM prevê trovoadas  para Santarém, Leiria, Portalegre...etc, mas nas imagens de satélite parece estar a limpar por completo, ainda é possivel la mais po fim do dia se criarem células nessas zonas?



Já aqui foi dito algumas vezes, mas nunca é demais repetir:

Quando virem uma previsão do IM leiam sempre a previsão descritiva. Nela se constata aquilo que os modelos indicam... As trovoadas mais prováveis no Interior Norte e Centro, o que não quer dizer que não possam ocorrer noutros locais de forma mais esporádica. Na prática o satélite vai montrando desenvolvimentos precisamente nessas zonas. O importante nesta fase é o "nowcasting" sabendo de antemão que quer no litoral quer em todo o sul a  probabilidade é menor.


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2010 às 15:51)

vitamos disse:


> Quando virem uma previsão do IM leiam sempre a previsão descritiva. Nela se constata aquilo que os modelos indicam... As trovoadas mais prováveis no Interior Norte e Centro, o que não quer dizer que não possam ocorrer noutros locais de forma mais esporádica. Na prática o satélite vai montrando desenvolvimentos precisamente nessas zonas. O importante nesta fase é o "nowcasting" sabendo de antemão que quer no litoral quer em todo o sul a  probabilidade é menor.



na descritiva refere chuva por vezes forte e granizo no interior norte e centro, o que eu quero dizer é que nao estou a ver grande desenvolvimento para o interior centro como Castelo branco e Portalegre...


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Set 2010 às 03:27)

Levanta-se a "feira" da instabilidade atmosférica .
Regressa ao "chão da feira" , o tempo estável . Faz-se contas ao "negócio".
Houve extremos que justificaram as nossas  expectativas e 
precipitações que acabaram com incêndios florestais ,
O tempo foi  notícia  sem ser a falar do calor ou dos fogos.
Mas soube a pouco. A "Feira" esteve fraquinha.
E  em Agosto   de carestia , notou-se  mais.
A debandada dos comerciantes ( cumulunimbos  , chuvas,  aguaceiro moderado, aguaceiro forte,
relâmpago, trovão, granizo e vento ) é geral.
Volta o "chão da feira" a não ser "frequentado"...

Lá virá  o  chover , lá virá instabilidade,  já para o início da semana,
generalizados, mais a norte que a sul , como costuma ser ...
Mas a "feira" da semana que vem , embora importante para as florestas 
a norte , não terá  a  participação de muitos destes "comerciantes" que se disponibilizaram para esta...
Que chova...que chova  , para o início da semana.
Seja bem-vinda.

Lá virão dias de "feira" com "todos"...


----------



## stormy (2 Set 2010 às 12:16)

Boas

Tendo em conta que a run das 00z do GFS está bastante fora da tendencia geral no medio e longo prazo farei esta analise com base no GFS/06Z e ECMWF/00z.

Nas proximas 48h teremos a reorganização da dorsal sobre nós e extendendo-sew gradualmente para NE em todos os niveis, enquanto a ULL que nos afectou dia 31 e ontem progride para E/ENE enfraquecendo.
Teremos então uma estabilização das condições meteorologicas, e uma subida de temperatura.

De modo geral o AA estender-se-há para NE forçando a entrada de algum ar quente de E nos niveis médios e de ar de origem maritima, proveniente de NW á superficie.

Assim sendo espera-se, no periodo que vai até 2f, céus limpos ( talvez com nevoeiros nos vales do interior e no litoral, pela manhã) e subida de temperatura, especialmente da maxima....o vento será fraco do quadrante norte.

Já entre 2f e 4f/5f está prevista a aproximação e passagem de uma ULL, no golfo de biscaia, com baixa associada, no que seria a primeira entrada de NW do ano ( leia-se ano hidrológico)...essa baixa procedente de NW decairia, restando o nucleo frio em altura...e o AA retornaria para W restando um nucleo anticiclonico na escandinavia ( até bastante estavel devido a massas de ar frio e á crista nos 500hpa).

Primeiramente teriamos a entrada de uma frente fria de de fraca a moderada actividade, 2f, que baixaria a T850 para valores na casa dos 10º, seguindo-se a entrada da massa de ar frio nos 500hpa, que causaria instabilidade convectiva devido ao calor latente nos niveis abaixo dos 850hpa.

Provavelmente, então, teremos um inicio da 2a semana de setembro com instabilidade e chuva, tal como temperaturas muito suaves ( devido ao fluxo de W), a rondar os 20-25 de maxima e os 15-20 de minima ( no litoral e terras baixas).
Este episodio poderia tambem lançar as primeiras neves a cotas acima dos 2000m, no N/NW da PI ( onde o ar frio se fará sentir com maior pujança).

Após as 144h a tendencia é inconstante, algo muito relacionado com a actividade tropical, que interage com a extratropical, e com o jet que vai gradualmente descendo em latitude...tambem há que ver como se comporta aquele anticiclone no N/NW europeu.


----------



## ACalado (2 Set 2010 às 12:23)

Parece que a primeira superfície frontal vem ai, trás alguma precipitação generalizada para o território nacional. Será que é o começo do Outono


----------



## zenuno (2 Set 2010 às 12:27)

No meio de tanto fenómeno climático anormal que acontece não podia ocorrer uma antecipação do outono? please?


----------



## Redfish (2 Set 2010 às 13:53)

Para já é acompanhar a evolução dos modelos e esperar que a chuva chegue ...

Para já o modelo GFS coloca alguma chuva para terça e quarta da proxima semana...


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2010 às 20:08)

stormy disse:


> Já entre 2f e 4f/5f está prevista a aproximação e passagem de uma ULL, no golfo de biscaia, com baixa associada, no que seria a primeira entrada de NW do ano ( leia-se ano hidrológico)...essa baixa procedente de NW decairia, restando o nucleo frio em altura...e o AA retornaria para W restando um nucleo anticiclonico na escandinavia ( até bastante estavel devido a massas de ar frio e á crista nos 500hpa).
> 
> Primeiramente teriamos a entrada de uma frente fria de de fraca a moderada actividade, 2f, que baixaria a T850 para valores na casa dos 10º, seguindo-se a entrada da massa de ar frio nos 500hpa, que causaria instabilidade convectiva devido ao calor latente nos niveis abaixo dos 850hpa.
> 
> ...



Boas
Poderá também trazer alguma trovoada?


----------



## Mjhb (3 Set 2010 às 07:32)

stormy, quando falas de instabilidade convectiva cõ a entrada de ar frio aos 500hPa é para todo o país?


----------



## mocha (3 Set 2010 às 09:44)

Agora que eu vou de ferias, vem a chuva????!!!


----------



## DRC (3 Set 2010 às 13:09)

Segundo o modelo GFS a chuva prevista para a próxima semana afectará de forma mais relevante apenas o Litoral Norte e uma pequena parte do Litoral Centro sendo que no Interior Norte e Centro, zona Sul da Beira Litoral, Estremadura e parte do Ribatejo quanto muito algumas pingas que servirão somente para sujar os carros e os vidros das janelas. De se assinalar também a descida das temperaturas prevista, podendo na Serra da Estrela registarem-se as primeiras mínimas abaixo dos 5ºC neste mês de Setembro.


----------



## Rainy (3 Set 2010 às 14:59)

Ou seja nada de mau tempo de Leiria para baixo por isso o verão pra semana continua por estes lados


----------



## Redfish (3 Set 2010 às 15:38)

Rainy disse:


> Ou seja nada de mau tempo de Leiria para baixo por isso o verão pra semana continua por estes lados




Realmente os ultimos modelos estão a retirar toda a precipitação prevista.

Logo aqui no Sul iremos ter mais uma semana sem chuva...

Vou esperar por melhores dias.


----------



## rozzo (3 Set 2010 às 16:44)

Calma gente!
Ainda agora começou Setembro, estão à espera de grandes frentes no Sul do país? Nem no Centro, quanto mais aí.. 
Agora durante este mês, se não for um mês muito anormal, as primeiras vão começando aos poucos a aparecer..

Queixar da ausência de alguma cut-off de jeito este Verão, aí a conversa já é outra, tem sido realmente muito fraco.. Mas mesmo isso.. Contam-se pelos dedos os dias de chuva no Algarve em Julho/Agosto, isto extensível ao início de Setembro..

Mais tarde alguma animação virá.. Mas há que ser realista, basta ver as normais climatológicas! Faro não terá mais do 5-7 dias de precipitação média em Setembro, e sendo isto pesado ao longo dos anos, serão certamente a maior parte na 2ª quinzena.

Aliás, até mais anormal do que não chover quase nada o mês todo de Setembro, era estar nesta altura tempo de chuva no Algarve!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Set 2010 às 16:53)

É normal que as primeiras frentes comecem por ficar na zona do Minho e Douro Litoral, e depois passe progressivamente ao norte e centro e depois com o avançar do Outono chegar ao sul.

É já positivo, ver frentes a serem modeladas pelos modelos, e já uma boa tendência.


----------



## frederico (3 Set 2010 às 17:04)

Regra geral, só começa a chover no Algarve no final de Setembro ou na primeira quinzena de Outubro. E não raras vezes, o Minho e o Douro Litoral têm chuva ao longo de todo o mês e com boas acumulações, ao passo que o Algarve acumula 0 mm. As frentes só descem para o sul em Outubro, a não ser uma gota fria ´´e muito difícil que chova no Algarve neste mês.


----------



## stormy (3 Set 2010 às 17:19)

rozzo disse:


> Calma gente!
> Ainda agora começou Setembro, estão à espera de grandes frentes no Sul do país? Nem no Centro, quanto mais aí..
> Agora durante este mês, se não for um mês muito anormal, as primeiras vão começando aos poucos a aparecer..
> 
> ...



Correcto, rozzo
Parece que o GFS finalmente alinhou com os outros modelos após a 4f...ele estava ainda um pouco estranho ao meter aquele frio de 10º nos 850hpa até as 380h.
Este modelo foi re-estruturado dia 27/7/10 e aplicaram-se o que se poderá chamar uma "base fria", porque o outro modelo era agressivo demais com o calor/furacões...assim sendo este novo está mais proximo á realidade, embora possa tender para colocar mais frio, menos vento, etc..tudo pequenos pormenores ainda desafinados.

Basicamente mantenho a minha anterior analise, embora agora ja possa dizer que a partir da 2a metade do mês voltará o tempo veranesco ( resta saber com que intensidade)
A situação de 2f-4f afectará mais o norte e centro, sendo similar á que ocorreu no inicio desta semana, embora forçando mais algum frio em altura e ar maritimo sobre o nosso território do que a prévia


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2010 às 18:07)

Relembro ao pessoal do sul que estamos em Setembro e não em Outubro, e que a média deste mes é de 14 mm, e raramente me lembro de ver chover antes da ultima semana.
Relembro que entre 15 Setembro e 15 Outubro que no sul a temperatura máxima ainda é na ordem dos 30º o que existe são depressões convectivas, nomeadamente cut-off, sendo que existem anos em que elas existem e tempos alguns aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas (13 Outubro de 1989), e anos em que não existem e temos tempo muito quente e sol até á ultima semana de Outubro.
Os modelos neste momento ainda não modelam nada ....
Mas se bem me lembro em episódeios La Nina e corrijam-me se estiver errado que temos um Outono mais chuvoso que o normal e inverno frio e seco...!!
Os modelos sazonais ainda não são conclusivos..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2010 às 19:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Relembro ao pessoal do sul que estamos em Setembro e não em Outubro, e que a média deste mes é de 14 mm, e raramente me lembro de ver chover antes da ultima semana.
> Relembro que entre 15 Setembro e 15 Outubro que no sul a temperatura máxima ainda é na ordem dos 30º o que existe são depressões convectivas, nomeadamente cut-off, sendo que existem anos em que elas existem e tempos alguns aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas (13 Outubro de 1989), e anos em que não existem e temos tempo muito quente e sol até á ultima semana de Outubro.
> Os modelos neste momento ainda não modelam nada ....
> Mas se bem me lembro em episódeios La Nina e corrijam-me se estiver errado que temos um Outono mais chuvoso que o normal e inverno frio e seco...!!
> Os modelos sazonais ainda não são conclusivos..



Boas,

Caro Aurélio,

Nós algarvios sabemos que há anos mais propicios a entradas de sul mas segundo os modelos as entradas de norte estão mais vulneraveis devido ao posicionamento do AA!!

Este mês pelo que parece vai ser seco, longe das Cut de outrora... Chuvas intensas, e trovoadas intensas!!

Vamos ver se o padrão muda... já cheguei a ter mais 100mm acumulados em 2 dias!! 

Não nos podemos fiar na media, mas sim nas tendencias e inflizmente as medias sao estas...


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2010 às 20:10)

]ToRnAdO[;227132 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Caro Aurélio,
> 
> ...



Os modelos ... quais modelos??
Os modelos uma previsão máxima até dia 18 Setembro, pouco mais que o meio do mês !!
Sejamos pacientes ainda é extremamente cedo para que veja alguma coisa nos modelos !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2010 às 20:16)

Aqui, no Algarve só chove na última semana de Setembro, por altura da Feira de Olhão. Ou seja, tal como o Aurélio disse a média é de 14 mm em Faro, já esqueceram-se que em 2008 choveu 10 vezes mais do que é a média em Faro. Vamos ter calma, não entrar em alarmismos, a última semana de Setembro tem que vir uma cut-off. Em 2007 aconteceu nos primeiros dias de Outubro. O ano passado nem uma cut-off tivemos, por isso, foi o Outono que foi. Mas, estou convencido que a última semana de Setembro vai haver cut-off no Algarve.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Set 2010 às 20:18)

Para a próxima semana tal como já aqui foi dito, será previsível precipitação, principalmente no litoral norte..contudo algumas reticencias permanecem...
Aqui no litoral norte continuar-se-à a fazer sentir a brisa oceânica, em especial a partir do meio da tarde...
Será também comum no início da madrugada o nevoeiro entrar pelo continente a dentro nas regiões mais a litoral, no entanto com o início do dia o mesmo dissipar-se-à..







Vejo os membros do sul descontentes por não serem contemplados, mas pelo WRF as regiões do centro sul podem ser contempladas na 3ª feira 

Também se prevê alguma entrada de frio a NW da Península Ibérica a parir de dia 7 de Setembro, frio que entrará em altitude...

Em relação ao nosso amigo GFS as previsões são as seguintes:





Para final do dia de 6/7 de Setembro chegará a precipitação, em especial às regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral...





No dia 7, continuará a norte, em especial no litoral...





No dia 8 poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros, mas coisa pouca...

O ECM dá alguma esperança aos membros do sul, mas nunca será nada significativo..


----------



## belem (3 Set 2010 às 20:27)

Com o aproximar desses dias, a precipitação prevista tem sido retirada cada vez mais.
Parece-me sensato esperar mais um bocado para ver o que se passa.
Falo relativamente à zona de Lisboa.


----------



## frederico (3 Set 2010 às 20:38)

Boa noite.

A média para a estação de Faro, como o Aurélio disse, e bem, é de 14 mm e apenas 3 dias com precipitação superior a 0.1 mm. 

No mês de Setembro não se pode esperar nada mais que uns restos de uma frente de Noroeste já muito enfraquecida, que possa deixar apenas um breve aguaceiro, ou então uma cut-off, sendo este cenário menos plausível.

Setembro é ainda um mês de Verão climatológico, com máximas médias acima dos 25ºC, mínimas médias acima dos 15ºC, e pouca precipitação. Arrisco a dizer que a primeira quinzena de Outubro também é Verão climatológico, mas para isso precisaria das médias por semana ou por quinzena, dados de que não disponho. 

Outubro já tem 66.6 mm para 9 dias, mas esta precipitação costuma estar mais concentrada na segunda quinzena. Os agricultores do sotavento algarvio sabem que as primeiras chuvas costumam chegar na feira de Tavira ou na  feira de VRSA. 

_____________________________________________________________

Ao longo da minha curta existência, já observei estes padrões no *Algarve*:

.) Outono com alguma precipitação em Setembro e/ou Outubro, restantes meses de Outono e de Inverno secos e frios, com precipitação escassa. Exemplo: 98/99 ou 04/05.

.) Outono muito chuvoso e quente/ameno, com precipitações a estenderem-se até meados de Dezembro; Inverno seco e frio, precipitação um pouco ou muito abaixo da média. Exemplo: 05/06, 03/04. Penso que este padrão tem sido o mais comum nos últimos anos. 

.) Outono inicialmente quente e seco; tempo chuvoso e ameno a partir de Novembro, prolongando-se até Fevereiro/Março. Exemplo: 09/10. Este padrão vai de encontro às normais climatológicas mais antigas, como 1941/1970 ou 1961/1990, pelo que terá sido mais comum no passado. 

Dos três padrões Outono/Inverno acima apresentados, aposto mais no segundo para este ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2010 às 20:50)

frederico disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> A média para a estação de Faro, como o Aurélio disse, e bem, é de 14 mm e apenas 3 dias com precipitação superior a 0.1 mm.
> 
> ...



Concordo com tudo o que disseste menos em relação ao exemplo 09/10, olha que o Novembro foi extremamente seco o ano passado, e a primeira quinzena de Dezembro praticamente não choveu caíram 2 mm. No ano de 04/05 choveu muito pouco em Setembro e Outubro, em Outubro de 2004 foi chuvoso em todo o país excepto no Algarve. Não esqueças-te que os Outonos mais chuvosos no Algarve foram todos graças às Cut-off's.


----------



## frederico (3 Set 2010 às 21:07)

Sim Algarvio, foi apenas uma descrição «aproximada». Se calhar, se tivesse começado a chover em Novembro, teríamos tido uma segunda metade de Março e um Abril com menos chuva, dentro da média. 

Resumindo:

.) Primeira metade do Outono seca e quente, segunda metade e Inverno chuvosos e amenos. Padrão mais frequente em décadas passadas.

.) Outono chuvoso, Inverno frio e seco. 

.) Final de Verão/início de Outono com alguma precipitação, resto da estação e Inverno secos. Típico em anos de seca. 

Ora, olhando para os dados dos últimos anos/décadas temos que:

- Dezembro está mais chuvoso;
- Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março estão mais secos;

Nos últimos anos o padrão mais comum tem sido o segundo, seguido do terceiro. Os dados das normais climatológicas e as variações por comparação mês a mês sustentam a minha teoria


----------



## 1337 (3 Set 2010 às 21:10)

desculpem entrometer
mas olhem o off topic sff
isto é de previsões de modelos não de comparar medias de precipitação no algarve


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2010 às 22:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Relembro que entre 15 Setembro e 15 Outubro que no sul a temperatura máxima ainda é na ordem dos 30º o que existe são depressões convectivas, nomeadamente *cut-off*, sendo que existem anos em que elas existem e tempos alguns aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas (13 Outubro de 1989), e anos em que não existem e temos tempo muito quente e sol até á ultima semana de Outubro.



 Muito bem lembrado (faz-me lembrar as gotas frias que atingem o sudeste de Espanha quando as águas do Mediterrâneo ainda estão demasiado quentes).



Aurélio disse:


> Mas se bem me lembro em episódeios La Nina e corrijam-me se estiver errado que temos um Outono mais chuvoso que o normal e inverno frio e seco...!!


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Set 2010 às 06:12)

O Tribunal dos Meteoros condenou hoje o Sol, o Céu azul, o tempo seco e mais três arguidos ligados a esta “rede” de Verão , a penas de três dias de expulsão do Território do Noroeste , que terão de ser já cumpridos desde segunda até à próxima quarta-feira. Todos os arguidos vão recorrer. Mas a celeridade na Justiça dos Meteoros, não é compatível com a Justiça dos Homens. Nestas circunstâncias , poucas hipóteses de sucesso terão as suas interpolações.  Mas se houver erro Judicial, a "Juíza Presidente do Colectivo da Natureza", comprometeu-se a ressarcir quem tiver direito. Entretanto a chuva , ainda tímida, vai poder passear-se sem ter a “ rede do Verão” no seu encaixe e no seu boicote permanente. Cumprida a pena , poderão os agora “condenados”, voltar a circular neste território do noroeste. E oh se vão , voltar. Longe está o fim desta “Máfia do Verão”...
Os "Outros Territórios do Continente" não bafejados pelos passeios da chuva 
serão ,ainda assim, contemplados com efeitos colaterais (menos calores).
(sotavento algarvio  excluído, que tantas vezes circula em contra-mão nas auto-estradas do calor...)


----------



## weathor (5 Set 2010 às 12:49)

Boring o tempo nos próximos dias
ver Lisboa GFS


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2010 às 17:12)

O cenário desta _pequena_ frente será o seguinte:












Pelos meteogramas, a precipitação tem reduzido gradualmente. Mas isso já é normal. E ainda vamos na primeira 
Ainda há dias contabilizavam +  de 60 mm para aqui e agora...






... quase nada. 

E que se abra o corredor de frentes de NO!!


----------



## frederico (5 Set 2010 às 17:15)

Essas frentes de Noroeste, por vezes trazem surpresas para o litoral Norte. Penso que precipitação vai ficar toda no litoral a norte de Coimbra-Aveiro.


----------



## Knyght (5 Set 2010 às 17:39)

Estás a esquecer que o interior norte tem algumas boas montanhas...


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2010 às 17:58)

Knyght disse:


> Estás a esquecer que o interior norte tem algumas boas montanhas...



Boas para actividade convectiva relacionado às células. 
Em caso de frentes, o sistema convectivo já está "inserido".
As montanhas, como dizes, apenas retêm a precipitação e por isso que muitas zonas como Mirandela ou Miranda do Corvo são tão secas.


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Set 2010 às 23:08)

Ou é impressão minha ou o ECMWF está a prever no médio prazo nova corrente de leste (mais uma este Verão) por cá, a partir do próximo fim de semana?... AA bem perto de nós, ligeiramente a NW, parece ser a tendência... Já anda a modelar isto há uns dias... E insiste...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Set 2010 às 23:31)

beachboy30 disse:


> Ou é impressão minha ou o ECMWF está a prever no médio prazo nova corrente de leste (mais uma este Verão) por cá, a partir do próximo fim de semana?... AA bem perto de nós, ligeiramente a NW, parece ser a tendência... Já anda a modelar isto há uns dias... E insiste...



Sim, as temperatura vão subir depois deste episódio frontal que aí vem.


----------



## frederico (7 Set 2010 às 15:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, as temperatura vão subir depois deste episódio frontal que aí vem.



Parece-me que os modelos divergem um pouco, o GFS mete calor mais intenso durante mais dias, o ECMWF, pelo contrário, já está mais contido e põe o calor durante menos tempo.

Há possibilidades de termos uma cut-off depois do dia 15


----------



## David sf (7 Set 2010 às 20:38)

Voltamos à discussão do costume, para onde vai a cut-off?

Para cima da península, diversão na certa.

















Para o Atlântico, injectando calor.











Para lado nenhum.






Quem quer apostar?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Set 2010 às 09:35)

David sf disse:


> Voltamos à discussão do costume, para onde vai a cut-off?
> 
> Para cima da península, diversão na certa.
> 
> ...



Infelizmente acho que vai ganhar o calor, visto que hoje já estão todos os modelos em concordância ao meterem a cut-off muito desviada de cá, o que vai originar que o calor venha até nós.


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2010 às 10:08)

David sf disse:


> Quem quer apostar?



O Europeu estava muito optimista.
Aquilo mais parecia um devaneio à GFS, que desta vez parece mais realista.

Depois destes dias mais frescos, é de esperar, a partir de amanhã, uma subida gradual da temperatura.
Quanto ao fim-de-semana, parece que vai estar óptimo para os banhistas.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2010 às 15:36)

Por acaso acho melhor que ele fique pelo Atlântico para torrar mais um bocadinho .... que tem estado fresquinho este ano 

Pessoal ainda não é tempo de chuva ... é tempo de fazer calor !!!

Como já foi dito os proximos dias vão trazer bastante calor para aqui ... bem bom para eu ir para a praia !!


----------



## 1337 (8 Set 2010 às 20:10)

va la cut off
passa por Portugal ja temos saudades


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2010 às 20:18)

1337 disse:


> va la cut off
> passa por Portugal ja temos saudades



Não é preciso passar por Portugal directamente para termos instabilidade 
No meu entender iremos ter tempo quente entre sexta e terça/Quarta com temperaturas acima dos 35ºc no Sul em especial e até mesmo no Litoral, depois no inicio da próxima semana poderíamos ter alguma instabilidade ou forte instabilidade depende onde fica a cut off instabilidade essa que poderia varrer de Norte a Sul com mais destaque no Centro e Sul...falando ainda sem certezas eu apontaria para tempo quente sexta a quarta com aguaceiros e trovoadas ao longo da semana que vem...que os deuses das trovoadas estejam connosco


----------



## 1337 (8 Set 2010 às 20:45)

miguel disse:


> Não é preciso passar por Portugal directamente para termos instabilidade
> No meu entender iremos ter tempo quente entre sexta e terça/Quarta com temperaturas acima dos 35ºc no Sul em especial e até mesmo no Litoral, depois no inicio da próxima semana poderíamos ter alguma instabilidade ou forte instabilidade depende onde fica a cut off instabilidade essa que poderia varrer de Norte a Sul com mais destaque no Centro e Sul...falando ainda sem certezas eu apontaria para tempo quente sexta a quarta com aguaceiros e trovoadas ao longo da semana que vem...que os deuses das trovoadas estejam connosco



esperemos que te ouçam miguek


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2010 às 22:16)

Neste momento parece QUASE GARANTIDO a formação de uma cutoff na proxima semana, contudo se o CAPE parece bastante bom já em termos de precipitaçao parece ainda muito fraco e o GFS nesta ultima run ainda piorou mais !!
Em termos de profundidade em altura esta depressão para já ainda parece deixar algo a desejar mas aguardemos pelas próximas runs !!

Parece mais muita parra e pouca uva mas apenas lá pra Sexta/sabado saberemos com o que podemos contar !!

EDIT: Pelo jeito segundo a ultima run do ECM, o quase garantido não existe pois a mata quase á nascença !!


----------



## David sf (8 Set 2010 às 23:59)

É neste momento praticamente certo que a partir de Sexta virá calor (temperaturas altas para a época, nada de valores superiores a 40 graus). Domingo é quase certa a formação uma cut-off após a passagem de um cavado, e já nesse dia não seria de descartar a possibilidade de alguma instabilidade em alguns locais (poucos). Quanto à colocação dessa cut-off, é provável que ela fique não muito afastada, não creio muito neste cenário da última run do ECM que a envia para muito longe. Na minha opinião teremos dias quentes com muita convecção generalizada a partir do início da semana que vem. Ou então cadáveres marroquinos. Vai depender da proximidade da depressão. 

Quanto a modelos, o GFS sacou hoje 4 saídas muito idênticas, com a cut-off o suficientemente próxima para gerar bastante instabilidade, parece que desta vez, para variar, atinou primeiro que o ECM, que ainda não sacou duas saídas parecidas consecutivas.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Set 2010 às 03:52)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...O Sol, o Céu azul, o Tempo seco ... a penas de três dias de expulsão do Território do Noroeste...



...Cumprida que está na totalidade a pena , apesar de  algumas "licenças precárias" mas sem ter havido  nenhum perdão , eis de volta à liberdade , o Sol, o Céu Azul, o Tempo seco por Terras do Noroeste e o fim dos danos colaterais ( ausência de Calor ) nas restantes regiões.
Entretanto, deu entrada na 4ª Vara  dos Meteoros ,  um pedido de expulsão da   Estabilidade Atmosférica que estará de regresso.O documento justifica esta sua interpolação , pelo fraco desempenho eruptivo deste   Verão . 

E lá estamos nós na expectativa  , no "diz que diz" a esta distância
que já sabemos que às vezes  é apenas fogacho, outras é pujança...
Amanhã , mais expectativas criadas,  mais algumas goradas,
mais incertezas no sucesso desta "démarche jurídico-meteorológica"...
Claro que era justo termos direito a uns dias  com  umas belas trovoadas 
e uns bons aguaceiros dispersos , depois de tanta míngua a que temos estado sujeitos ...
Era justo...
Veremos se haverá Justiça...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2010 às 09:57)

Nesta saida de Hoje o gfs, colocou novamente a cut-off mais para longe, e claro com isto tirou muita da percipitação que estavam a dar ontém, mas mesmo assim vamos ter algumas trovoadas, se até lá não tirarem a cut-off toda, o calor esse está garantido que nos vêm visitar mais uma vez, sinceramente espero que a próxima run seja mais simpática.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Set 2010 às 11:45)

> Nesta saida de Hoje o gfs, colocou novamente a cut-off mais para longe, e claro com isto tirou muita da percipitação que estavam a dar ontém, mas mesmo assim vamos ter algumas trovoadas, se até lá não tirarem a cut-off toda, o calor esse está garantido que nos vêm visitar mais uma vez, sinceramente espero que a próxima run seja mais simpática.



Bom Dia


Gosto mais da Run do ECM  que ainda afasta mais a cut-off...não quero andar a trabalhar a chuva e também quero os fim de semanas bons para ir até a praia


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2010 às 12:06)

Mais uma saida, esta já é mais simpática, mete mais um pouco a cut-off próxima de cá, começando já este domingo no algarve com possivéis aguaceiros fracos, mas, a partir de segunda é começará a festa no litoral sul, segundo esta saida do gfs a percipitação será mais forte no litoral centro e nas regiôes do centro, lá mais para a frente ( dia 17 e 18) a cut-off poderá vir mesmo em cheio para portugal, e ai sim haverá muita convectividade e muita chuva genaralizada para todo o território continental.

Espero que na próxima saida seja ainda melhor.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2010 às 15:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, no Algarve só chove na última semana de Setembro, por altura da Feira de Olhão. Ou seja, tal como o Aurélio disse a média é de 14 mm em Faro, já esqueceram-se que em 2008 choveu 10 vezes mais do que é a média em Faro. Vamos ter calma, não entrar em alarmismos, a última semana de Setembro tem que vir uma cut-off. Em 2007 aconteceu nos primeiros dias de Outubro. O ano passado nem uma cut-off tivemos, por isso, foi o Outono que foi. Mas, estou convencido que a última semana de Setembro vai haver cut-off no Algarve.



Em 2006 foi nos primeiros dias de Setembro e já não é a primeira vez que já ocorreram Cut Off's intensas entre o dia 2 e o dia 5...  

Em 2008/09/28  Fotos em:  http://southstorm.webnode.com/news/chuva-forte/


----------



## Rainy (9 Set 2010 às 15:55)

Ou se calhar a cutt off vem já para a semana que não é a ultima de Setembro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2010 às 18:14)

Boas,

Grande saida esta da GFS das 12z, parece que o padrão vai mudar completamente a curto/médio e longo prazo trazento muita festa para a malta de uma forma geral.

Neste momento a GFS foi ao encontro da UKMO a colocar a CUT mais junto ao SW do continente! 

E pelo que parece com o tempo que vai estar pelas nossas bandas vai gerar um deslocamento do AA ficando este mais vulnerável a entradas de outras depressões em território nacional, o que poderá originar agradaveis surpresas ee tirar-nos deste tédio constante!

Curto/Medio Prazo:







Medio/Longo Prazo:






Muit Longo Prazo (a deblidade do AA) :






Surpresas porque não? Fortes linhas de insbilidade a atravessarem o pais de lés a lés!!







Contudo á que esperar as principais saidas dos outros modelos!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2010 às 20:40)

Tornado não é assim tãp boa pois ainda falta alguma profundidade em altura e parece haver mais condições para haver trovoadas em especial no litoral do que para haver chuva, pois esta pelo menos nos primeiros dias ainda é muito dispersa e de forma geral fraca.
Estou preparado é para ver umas trovoadas na serra que é onde vão existir aqui no Caldeirão !!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2010 às 23:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Tornado não é assim tãp boa pois ainda falta alguma profundidade em altura e parece haver mais condições para haver trovoadas em especial no litoral do que para haver chuva, pois esta pelo menos nos primeiros dias ainda é muito dispersa e de forma geral fraca.
> Estou preparado é para ver umas trovoadas na serra que é onde vão existir aqui no Caldeirão !!



EDIT: Nesta run o GFS aproximou-se demasiado do ECM .... mas existe ainda margem de manobra de ambos os modelos ...
Há quem queira que a depressão fique por cima de Portugal e se isto é bom num espaço de 2 dias, precipitação generalizada rapidamente num espaço de 24 horas será empurrada para Leste, como mostra nesta run do GFS em que a depressão abalaria mais cedo concretamente na Sexta Feira !!

Aguardemos então por mais runs que isto está numa enorme embrulhada


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2010 às 23:45)

Aurélio disse:


> EDIT: Nesta run o GFS aproximou-se demasiado do ECM .... mas existe ainda margem de manobra de ambos os modelos ...
> Há quem queira que a depressão fique por cima de Portugal e se isto é bom num espaço de 2 dias, precipitação generalizada rapidamente num espaço de 24 horas será empurrada para Leste, como mostra nesta run do GFS em que a depressão abalaria mais cedo concretamente na Sexta Feira !!
> 
> Aguardemos então por mais runs que isto está numa enorme embrulhada



o que estas a dizer é que se a depressão passar demasiado proxima de portugal num dia acaba tudo certo?


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2010 às 00:05)

1337 disse:


> o que estas a dizer é que se a depressão passar demasiado proxima de portugal num dia acaba tudo certo?



Não é bem isso .... é assim, temos um Anticiclone a oeste de nós denominado de anticiclone dos Açores, o que acontece é que se esta depressão for muito para Oeste, permite uma forte de entrada quente e seca
Se a depressão ficar em cima, o anticiclone fortaleçe-se e empurra rapidamente a depressão para o leste de espanha.
Além disso se a depressão ficar a sudoeste de Portugal não muito longe abre caminho para entradas futuras, para além de nos visitar durante alguns dias !!


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2010 às 15:07)

Interessante o IM dá para o sul no Domingo e Segunda trovoadas mas sem chuva, deve ser daquelas trovoadas secas !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Set 2010 às 15:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Interessante o IM dá para o sul no Domingo e Segunda trovoadas mas sem chuva, deve ser daquelas trovoadas secas !!



É claro que traz aguaceiros nos sitios onde as houver, serão é localizados!

Isso das trovoadas secas tem muito que se lhe diga!!...  eu pessoalmente não acredito que existam... nem no deserto!

Já vi a GFS com melhores olhos mas agora vejo ECW com melhores olhos...

Isto está muito nas incertezas... mas o que é certo é que uma Cut que gosta de vagabundiar pelas nossas aguas fazendo visistas ao continente e ilhas!!

Aurélio, ontem quando postei foi no interesse desta cut conjuntamente com o levante emitir linhas de instabilidade para o território de SE para NW... pois há hum_700hpa, CAPE/LI bons e bom indice de 'explosão' de trovoadas...

Mas isto ainda está muito salganhento e acho que os modelos ainda não estão a lidar bem com esta situação nem com o posicionamento do AA!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2010 às 15:24)

O que dizer sobre esta saida...., ora não é que o gfs colocou a cut-off mais desviada de Portugal, isto quer dizer que a animação prevista pelas saidas anteriores já é mais reduzida, a partir desta saida o cenário deve ficar assim e nós só vamos apanhar com os restos das trovoadas, a não ser que ainda mude para o que estava, o que eu duvido muito,  as zonas onde poderá ocorrer animação são aquelas que já estamos habituados. Em relação ao calor ai sim podem contar com ele.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2010 às 16:34)

]ToRnAdO[;227802 disse:
			
		

> É claro que traz aguaceiros nos sitios onde as houver, serão é localizados!
> 
> *Isso das trovoadas secas tem muito que se lhe diga!!...  eu pessoalmente não acredito que existam... nem no deserto!*
> 
> ...



Existe pois, eu próprio já presenciei ...
Típico das tardes quentes ..


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2010 às 17:11)

Pois existe sim  Já passei por algumas aqui em Portalegre, sem um pingo de chuva porque eu imediatamente saí à rua para vê-la.


----------



## DRC (10 Set 2010 às 18:44)

Na minha opinião acho que as trovoadas secas podem ser secas em grande parte da zona afectada mas tem que haver sempre algum local onde ocorra precipitação.


----------



## 1337 (10 Set 2010 às 18:52)

]ToRnAdO[;227802 disse:
			
		

> É claro que traz aguaceiros nos sitios onde as houver, serão é localizados!
> 
> Isso das trovoadas secas tem muito que se lhe diga!!...  eu pessoalmente não acredito que existam... nem no deserto!
> 
> ...


----------



## rozzo (10 Set 2010 às 19:27)

Bem, fugindo ainda ao tópico, mas só para dar a minha opinião em relação à conversa das trovoadas secas.. Há trovoadas mais secas que outras óbvio, em especial no Verão, em ambientes secos e/ou poeiroentos são normais trovoadas com pouca chuva, ou chuva que se evapora pelo caminho, em cumulos de base alta, ou então apenas com chuva em pontos muito localizados.
Quanto a serem um mito trovoadas totalmente secas, penso que não deverá ser assim. De qualquer forma eu nunca presenciei uma trovoada totalmente seca sinceramente, todas as que me lembro, era perceptivel que algures pelo menos alguma coisa caía. Mas sim, de certeza que há em situações secas propícias trovoadas localizadas onde não está a chover em lado nenhum à superfície, mais que não seja pelo exemplo daqueles raios em erupções vulcânicas.
Agora, sem com isto estar a dizer que não há trovoadas secas, entendo o que o Tornado e DRC quiseram dizer, e dou-lhes boa parte da razão, porque as pessoas facilmente caiem no erro de ao ver uma trovoada e não estar a chover onde estão, lhe chamar trovoada seca. Grande parte dos relatos de trovoada seca não serão nada disso, mas apenas não choveu onde se estava, isso não tenho qualquer dúvida.

---

Secas ou não, as trovoadas já estiveram mais "amigas" nossas em saídas anteriores. 
O ECMWF tem-se tornado consistente ao afastar demasiado a cut-off para Oeste no início da semana, o que inviabiliza boa parte da instabilidade..
De qualquer forma, apresenta o seu regresso para mais perto do continente mais no final da semana.. Mas muito longe, ainda duvidoso. Agora o cenário tão bonito que se via há uns dias, já para daqui a 2/3 dias de hoje, está mais comprometido, e menos "apetitoso"..
Os outros modelos têm ido atrás do ECMWF (como normal)....
A última saída do GFS melhorou um nada, mas ainda estou cauteloso claro.
De qualquer forma, a partir de Domingo, ainda mesmo sem cut-off definida, há um cavado a passar por nós, e aumentam as chances de alguma surpresa. E à medida que a hora se aproxima, os modelos começam sempre a modelar as os eventos de convecção, com mais ou menos exagero.. A lotaria normal! 
Não estou ainda muito confiante, mas também longe de pessimista!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2010 às 19:32)

É verdade que esta saida do GFS em comparação com a anterior melhorou um pouco, até mete uma bela quantidade de percipitação no sul do pais, mas será assim....., veremos então o evoluir nas próximas saidas.


----------



## zejorge (10 Set 2010 às 19:38)

Olá

Ainda em relação às trovoadas secas, para quem como eu passou por terras de África durante dois anos, fica a conhecer bem esse tipo de fenómenos.


Cumprimentos


----------



## Lousano (10 Set 2010 às 19:49)

A trovoada não se pode considerar seca, já que a precipitação existe sempre.

O que acontece por vezes é que em locais de cotas mais baixas a precipitação não chega ao solo.

Existiu aqui na Lousã um exemplo em Setembro do ano passado, que provocou alguns focos de incêndio.


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2010 às 19:53)

Salvo uma ecatombe qualquer penso que as trovoadas já não nos fogem a começar Domingo pelo Sul e depois durante toda a semana em qualquer zona em especial no Centro e Sul e com mais destaque para quinta e sexta ou ainda porventura Sábado mais para a frente não dá para saber ao certo ainda... e claro calor forte até quarta ou quinta com vento fraco


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2010 às 20:01)

miguel disse:


> Salvo uma ecatombe qualquer penso que as trovoadas já não nos fogem a começar Domingo pelo Sul e depois durante toda a semana em qualquer zona em especial no Centro e Sul e com mais destaque para quinta e sexta ou ainda porventura Sábado mais para a frente não dá para saber ao certo ainda... e claro calor forte até quarta ou quinta com vento fraco



Há e já me esquecia desta vez o Litoral vai ser contemplado também e não vai ficar apenas a ver


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Set 2010 às 20:08)

Que venham daí as grandes trovoadas que já tenho muitas saudades, e vinha mesmo a calhar uma daquelas que estremece tudo.. 

A Cut-off em cada Run do GFS anda "lá e cá", mas continuo confiante, que esta parece-me que nos caí-a em cima e nos contemple com o que esperamos.


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2010 às 22:23)

boas
Prece que teremos a formaçao de uma ULL a W, que ficará estacionada entre o continente e os açores..a norte o AA estende-se pujante gerando um forte bloqueio..assim sendo teremos um fim de semana e uma semana quentes( fuxo de SE em altura e E/NE á superficie) e com aumento da instabilidade, já que a ULL tende a deslocar-se gradualmente para leste aumentandoo gradiente térmico vertical e a divergencia em altura.
Para o final da semana os modelos preveem a deslocaçao para oeste da crista em altura, o que erodiria o bloqueio e permitiria o acelerar da ULL para NE, interagindo com o jet e sendo absorvida por outra ondulaçao deste.

Estou a espera de instabilidade por vezes moderada a forte no centro e no sul ( litoral SW/S incluido) entre domingo e 5f, com calor...já entre 6f e domingo proximos, caso as coisas aconteçam como disse atras, talvez tenhamos um pico de actividade convectiva, generalizada, nao só devido á passagem do "core" da ULL como tambem a processos de frontogenese devido á aproximaçao da outra ondulaçao do jet...tambem as temperaturas tenderiam a descer um pouco com a rotaçao do vento para NW.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2010 às 22:42)

rozzo disse:


> Bem, fugindo ainda ao tópico, mas só para dar a minha opinião em relação à conversa das trovoadas secas.. Há trovoadas mais secas que outras óbvio, em especial no Verão, em ambientes secos e/ou poeiroentos são normais trovoadas com pouca chuva, ou chuva que se evapora pelo caminho, em cumulos de base alta, ou então apenas com chuva em pontos muito localizados.
> Quanto a serem um mito trovoadas totalmente secas, penso que não deverá ser assim. De qualquer forma eu nunca presenciei uma trovoada totalmente seca sinceramente, todas as que me lembro, era perceptivel que algures pelo menos alguma coisa caía. Mas sim, de certeza que há em situações secas propícias trovoadas localizadas onde não está a chover em lado nenhum à superfície, mais que não seja pelo exemplo daqueles raios em erupções vulcânicas.
> Agora, sem com isto estar a dizer que não há trovoadas secas, entendo o que o Tornado e DRC quiseram dizer, e dou-lhes boa parte da razão, porque as pessoas facilmente caiem no erro de ao ver uma trovoada e não estar a chover onde estão, lhe chamar trovoada seca. Grande parte dos relatos de trovoada seca não serão nada disso, mas apenas não choveu onde se estava, isso não tenho qualquer dúvida.
> 
> ...



Depende daquilo que se entende por trovoada seca, se estamos a falar daqueles raios perigosos e sem chuva, que chegam ao chão e geralmente associados a situações potencialmente perigosas e ferozes tempestades, ou se estamos a falar, daquelas que ocorrem somente a não sei quantos km de altitude ... e se estamos considerando este caso ... mesmo aqui por cima da minha cabeça já assisti a imensos casos normalmente associados áquelas nuvens mais altas que não sei o nome !!
Aquelas que falei inicialmente não tive nenhuma, e ainda bem mas lembro-me delas á muitos anos atrás como exemplo 1989, e outros episódeos que causou mortes aqui na zona onde moro, mas aí não teve nada de seco, e foram tempestades enormes ...
Desculpem moderadores a fuga ao tópico ..


----------



## Redfish (10 Set 2010 às 23:24)

Bom parece que poderemos ter alguma instabilidade para a proxima semana aqui no Sul...

Vejo que o pessoal já está a ficar bastante animado mas eu prefiro esperar por novos modelos... 

Por norma o mês de Setembro e nomeadamente a segunda quinzena costumam ser propicias á ocorrencia de belas trovadas aqui na zona serrana do Algarve.

Será que teremos a primeira situação de grande instabilidade de Setembro?


----------



## Geiras (10 Set 2010 às 23:45)

O GFS nunca mais se decide..ora põe precipitação ora retira-a...


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2010 às 00:32)

Panorama muito Bonito!!
Esperemos que assim se mantenha...já é tempo de sermos contemplados com alguma animação


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Set 2010 às 02:51)

Boas

Pois é, parece que não falta nada para esta próxima semana ser boa para um pequeno grupo de portugueses que até acham alguma piada a isto do mau tempo e tal.

o ukmo anda um pouco longe dos outros modelos mas eu acho que vai ficar igual em poucas saídas, existe cape, humidade no sitio certo, calor e cavados, vamos lá ver se não somos é encravados por sei lá o que, já não digo nada  

Já aperta a saudade 

Abraços


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Set 2010 às 08:22)

Mas que tristeza de saida esta agora do GFS, Trovoadas já reduziram e bem, a chuva nem vale a pena falar, enfim...., mas será possivél a uma distância destas o gfs ainda anda tão indeciso, ou será mesmo real que o que ai vêm não vai ser nada, já começo a desconfiar, ainda ontém estavam a dar uma grande festa, e hoje já não dão praticamente nada.


----------



## Gongas (11 Set 2010 às 09:43)

É verdade, tantas saídas a dar instabilidade e agora isto? TALVEZ um desvaneio do GFS, esperemos pelas próximas.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Set 2010 às 11:56)

Não se preocupem que ela vem a caminho .... ainda não sei quando mas ela vem, poucos vão ser é os contemplados dado que serão muito dispersos, e a convectividade que tem sido tão apregoada está rapidamente a esfumar-se ...
Avizinham-se fortes desilusões por estas bandas, mas haverão até ao final de Outubro algumas situações destas ... espero eu !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2010 às 12:35)

Amanhã durante a tarde, pode ocorrer alguma instabilidade na serra algarvia, e mesmo assim é coisa muito incerta. Mais vale pensar que não vem nada de extraordinário do que ter uma desilusão grande. No Algarve chuvinha a sério só na última semana de Setembro, início de Outubro.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2010 às 13:16)

Não vale a pena andar aqui a discutir o humor do GFS porque já sabemos como é que ele é, para além de que ainda faltam uns dias para o começo da instabilidade generalizada, a verdade é que ela irá andar aí. Prefiro que adiei e não tire do que antecipe e tire tudo.


----------



## rozzo (11 Set 2010 às 13:44)

Olhem que afinal o ECMWF já prevê chuva amanhã a Sul do Tejo..
Não parece nada muito significativo, mas afinal poderá já haver alguma animação amanhã..
Esperemos!


----------



## Brunomc (11 Set 2010 às 14:03)

> Olhem que afinal o ECMWF já prevê chuva amanhã a Sul do Tejo..
> Não parece nada muito significativo, mas afinal poderá já haver alguma animação amanhã..
> Esperemos!



Sim..o Aladin e o GFS também  

mas o Gfs muito atrasado em relação aos outros modelos...só prevê precipitação a partir da madrugada de Segunda-Feira..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Set 2010 às 16:20)

Boas,

Eu não sei onde estão a ver trovoadas no caldeirão caros vizinhos ?!  Quando isto são trovoadas mar-terra... a explosões que poderão dar-se em terra poderá ai sim devido ás serras...

Mas chuvinha pode vir á seria, pois continuo a insistir na minha previsão ou seja linhas de insbilidade de SE para NW de moderadas a fortes que vão trazer sem duvida precipitação forte!! e rajadas de vento onde estas passarem! 

Acho que algo muito interessante pode surgir desta Cut...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2010 às 16:33)

]ToRnAdO[;227922 disse:
			
		

> e rajadas de vento onde estas passarem!


Sim, até porque o IM prevê vento forte nas terras altas do centro e sul combinadas com condições favoráveis a trovoada.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Set 2010 às 17:16)

Eu acho é que o processo de matança desta cut-off já se iniciou senão reparem em mais uma saida que volta a tirar ainda mais da pouca precipitação prevista !!

Para além disso já nem quase se nota o seu afundamento .....

Segundo o GFS nesta run Quinta feira "catput" ... ou seja, temos um evento de 1 dia ...e e e ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Set 2010 às 17:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu acho é que o processo de matança desta cut-off já se iniciou senão reparem em mais uma saida que volta a tirar ainda mais da pouca precipitação prevista !!
> 
> Para além disso já nem quase se nota o seu afundamento .....
> 
> Segundo o GFS nesta run Quinta feira "catput" ... ou seja, temos um evento de 1 dia ...e e e ...



Acho que não há matança nenhuma e muito menos um evento para um dia apenas... continuo a ver até as 120h! pelo menos pela GFS. 

Em termos de precipitação os modelos por vezes tem dificuldade em lidar com estas situações convectivas localizadas! Que a meu ver não vai ser localizado!

Há muita hum_700hpa para ser despejada ca para baixo! e vai aumentado á medida dos dias que forem passando pelo menos é o que a NOGAPS insiste!

Acho que está um bocado pessimista!! Os ingredientes estão lá todos!!


----------



## Teles (11 Set 2010 às 18:24)

Eu acho é que o processo de matança desta cut-off já se iniciou senão reparem em mais uma saida que volta a tirar ainda mais da pouca precipitação prevista !!



Ora explica lá isso por favor como deve ser e não por bitaites??


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Set 2010 às 18:41)

Caros amigos, não vale a pena sonharem com trovoadas, porque tá visto que eles não querem nada com portugal, nesta saida, cada vez é menos a festa, acho que se for assim nem vale a pena vir a cut-off, as minhas esperanças estão quase a zeros.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Set 2010 às 18:45)

As opiniões divergem... uns mais pessimistas e outros mais optimistas...

O que é certo é que os modelos nunca meteram grande e desejada precipitação!! sempre meteu uns pontos ali e/ou acolá ...

Eu pessoalmente espero pelo evento eléctrico... isto agora é o jogo do tira e poe...

Uma coisa é certa - estaremos ca para ver e tirar as teimas


----------



## DRC (11 Set 2010 às 19:07)

Julgo que vamos ter as tão esperadas trovoadas, existindo já para amanhã á tarde na região Sul e quiçá partes de Estremadura e Ribatejo a possibilidade das mesmas ocorrerem. Quanto á precipitação ela deverá ocorrer mas tendo em conta que este será um evento mais local que generalizado os modelos apresentam maior dificuldade em apontar os locais exactos onde choverá.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2010 às 21:17)

A tendência até ao momento.


----------



## Veterano (11 Set 2010 às 23:23)

Aqui pelo norte está tudo demasiado calmo para que nos próximos dias se registe animação.

 Vamos aguardar, deixemos o Verão acabar em paz.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Set 2010 às 23:46)

Eu continuo a dizer isto não vai dar em nada, só mudarem, o que eu duvido, pode haver uma ou outra trovoada isolada mas nada de significante, para a grnade festa que se avizinhava, e hoje é isto..... nada de nada.


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2010 às 23:55)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Eu continuo a dizer isto não vai dar em nada, só mudarem, o que eu duvido, pode haver uma ou outra trovoada isolada mas nada de significante, para a grnade festa que se avizinhava, e hoje é isto..... nada de nada.



Realmente, o que os modelos mudaram/aniquilaram em apenas 24 horas
muito fraquito,mas quaisquer das formas sempre é melhor que o marasmo dos últimos tempos, HAJA ANIMAÇÃO Por Favor!!(isto já é o desespero por uma trovoada a falar mais alto)


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2010 às 00:05)

Não queiram fazer parecer que foi tudo aniquilado ainda vai haver trovoadas se calhar já não tão fortes e generalizadas como foi mostrado até aqui! mas alguém terá sorte de as ver e boa sorte para todos ao longo da semana porque elas vão andar presentes toda a semana uns dias mais que outros com mais destaque para quarta quinta e sexta  e porque não mesmo o fim de semana porque iremos continuar com instabilidade


----------



## trovoadas (12 Set 2010 às 01:13)

Basta ver as previsões do IM de dia 11. Trovoadas só no interior sul, ou seja, as tipicas trovoadas isoladas a que estamos habituados e nada do que por aqui se diz de um evento generalizado com sucessivas linhas de instabilidade.
No entanto é de aguardar pois nestes eventos no que se sabe o que se pode esperar deixando aqui uma salvaguarda, com modelos ou condições favoráveis à parte, eu confio nas previsões do IM para este tipo de eventos sendo que na maior parte dos casos o erro é mais para menos do que para mais. É de aguardar agora a actualização da previsão feita hoje dia 12 pelo IM, a ver se as previsões ainda se mantêm ou se a restia de hipóteses de trovoada se desvanece este domingo.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2010 às 09:18)

Fazendo uma análise mais fria da situação então teremos as seguintes situações:
- Domingo e Segunda: Trovoadas poderão existir em especial no litoral sul, acompanhados de aguaceiros muito dispersos e pouco prováveis;
- Terça e Quarta de manhã: teremos bom tempo sem chance de trovoadas;
- Quarta á tarde até Domingo de manhã: teremos convetividade em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro sendo que na Quinta e Sábado existem algumas condições para ocorrência de trovoadas;

Analisando isto friamente e espreitando até final do mês se chove o previsto este mês ficará na média .....

Não, não quer dizer que esteja mais confiante ... simplesmente analisando os modelos tal como eles estão neste momento ...


----------



## David sf (12 Set 2010 às 09:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Fazendo uma análise mais fria da situação então teremos as seguintes situações:
> - Domingo e Segunda: Trovoadas poderão existir em especial no litoral sul, acompanhados de aguaceiros muito dispersos e pouco prováveis;
> - Terça e Quarta de manhã: teremos bom tempo sem chance de trovoadas;
> - Quarta á tarde até Domingo de manhã: teremos convetividade em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro sendo que na Quinta e Sábado existem algumas condições para ocorrência de trovoadas;
> ...



É o que mostra a generalidade dos modelos, numa concordância que nem sequer é muito normal neste tipo de situações. Apenas acho que de Quarta a Sexta as trovoadas deverão ser generalizadas ou até mais confinadas ao sul do país.


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2010 às 10:47)

trovoadas disse:


> Basta ver as previsões do IM de dia 11. Trovoadas só no interior sul, ou seja, as tipicas trovoadas isoladas a que estamos habituados e nada do que por aqui se diz de um evento generalizado com sucessivas linhas de instabilidade.
> No entanto é de aguardar pois nestes eventos no que se sabe o que se pode esperar deixando aqui uma salvaguarda, com modelos ou condições favoráveis à parte, eu confio nas previsões do IM para este tipo de eventos sendo que na maior parte dos casos o erro é mais para menos do que para mais. É de aguardar agora a actualização da previsão feita hoje dia 12 pelo IM, a ver se as previsões ainda se mantêm ou se a restia de hipóteses de trovoada se desvanece este domingo.



Onde é que vês lá escrito só no interior Sul?? e se alguma vez teve era um erro claro basta ver os modelos e perceber minimamente daquilo e não estar só a espera de ver o que diz o IM que é mais as vezes que se engana que muitos daqui que dão as suas previsões...

 Previsão para Domingo, 12 de Setembro de 2010

Regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela:
Céu limpo, temporariamente muito nublado por nuvens altas.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de leste,
por vezes moderado (20 a 30 km/h) nas terras altas, sendo de
noroeste no litoral durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral entre o Cabo Mondego
e o Cabo Raso.
Subida de temperatura no litoral.

Regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
*Aumento temporário de nebulosidade a partir da tarde com condições
favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado(15 a 30 km/h)
de sueste no Algarve.

 Previsão para 2ª Feira, 13 de Setembro de 2010

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito
nublado e com *condições favoráveis à ocorrência de
aguaceiros e trovoadas, mais prováveis na região Centro
e no litoral da região Sul.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 55 km/h)
nas terras altas até ao início da tarde.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Set 2010 às 12:21)

Só para dizer, que estas saidas de hoje do gfs já estão mais simpáticas.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2010 às 12:54)

Como já foi referido por outros, à partida hoje e amanhã a probabilidade será fraca de trovoadas dispersas a sul, a depressão está longe e não há muito forçamento vertical sobre o continente, a ocorrer alguma será mais à base de calor e alguma humidade a poder fazer disparar alguma coisa dispersa. 

A partir de 4ªfeira é que deverá ser mais interessante com a depressão a mover-se para leste ao começar a ser absorvida/atraída por um cavado com eixo NE-SO, formando instabilidade que pode ocorrer mais ou menos em qualquer lado, quer num modelo quer noutro, apesar de estarem um pouco diferentes nessa altura com o ECM a manter a depressão em fase cutoff mais tempo a sul e o GFS  a ser mais à base de um cavado pronunciado a atravessar o país todo no eixo referido.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2010 às 21:42)

Nas saídas das 12z de ambos os modelos não houve grandes alterações, para amanhã a probabilidade de haver trovoada a sul mantém-se mas baixa, ambos os modelos tem CAPE mas zero precipitação, tal como tinham para hoje no Algarve.

Para 4ªfeira o GFS começa a meter precipitação logo pela madrugada, o ECM pela tarde, nesse dia com pouco CAPE em ambos os modelos mas à partida já haverá alguma instabilidade, na 5ªfeira já parece instabilidade mais forte e organizada.


----------



## Zapiao (12 Set 2010 às 23:56)

A run das 18h mete chuva d 4ª a domingo aqui por coimbra


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Set 2010 às 02:08)

A apreciação do  " pedido de expulsão da estabilidade atmosférica" , que deu  entrada na  "4ª Vara dos meteoros portugueses ", foi  uma vez mais adiada.
"O  problema informático"  na  resolução da previsão dos modelos,
foi já detectado e vai ser resolvido... e agora sim , agora virá o que já fôra anunciado antes,virá a surpresa em vir coisa maior ?  ou como  quase sempre acontece, vai vir mais coisas para o  vizinho e aqui a gente padece
em mais  uma  oportunidade gorada, mais um copo de emoções cheio de nada?
Hoje , já a fase de expulsão teria que estar implementada , com  outros  tópicos de seguimento em euforia desmesurada e ainda  estamos nesta pasmaceira  instalada.
Mas agora  virá..Agora sim.O problema informático está  resolvido.
Falta " apenas " saber o que virá. Que especificidades ? com que  nuances ?
Duas certezas :
Não  haverá novo adiamento à  expulsão da estabilidade atmosférica
que temos tido e mais  calor no acalorado Verão  está garantido.
Pelo menos para as próximas 48 horas...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2010 às 12:47)

E tal como acontece sempre a montanha pariu um rato.

Salve-se a descida das temperaturas  ao menos isso, porque o resto só com velinhas.


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2010 às 13:22)

Pelo menos 5ªfeira e 6ªfeira deverão ser dias de instabilidade, agora não me perguntem aonde porque isso tem sempre uma forte componente aleatória, de uns poderem (ou não) terem bastante e outros nada. Como a cutoff se funde sobre nós com um cavado bastante alongado para sudoeste, praticamente todo o país ainda se pode manter  na expectativa e nesta altura a tanta horas ainda não vale a pena prestar muito a atenção aos pormenores como localizações, e também não tem grande significado os valores de precipitação nos modelos globais numa situação de instabilidade.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2010 às 15:37)

Apesar de favorecer qualquer ponto do país agora parece ter caracteristicas diferentes pois antes dava a ideia que podia acontecer essencial no litoral e agora parece existir bastante mais possibilidade nas regiões do interior norte e centro e com menos possibilidade no litoral!!
As precipitações parecem na Quinta e Sexta poderem ser localmente fortes nas regiões do interior norte e centro !!


----------



## Rainy (13 Set 2010 às 15:57)

Ou seja para aqui mais uma vez não vamos ver nada de especial.

Nas ultimas semanas a chuva tem sido retirada e adiada sempre ate não sobrar nada de especialcomeço a ficar fartinho.


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2010 às 16:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Apesar de favorecer qualquer ponto do país agora parece ter caracteristicas diferentes pois antes dava a ideia que podia acontecer essencial no litoral e agora parece existir bastante mais possibilidade nas regiões do interior norte e centro e com menos possibilidade no litoral!!
> As precipitações parecem na Quinta e Sexta poderem ser localmente fortes nas regiões do interior norte e centro !!



Como referi no meu último post, parece-me prematuro saber quanto e aonde. Se olhares para o ECM ele na 6ªf até carrega forte no Algarve fabricando um SCM, que provavelmente desaparece já numa run seguinte, pelo que não tem grande interesse para já estas coisas.






A grande dúvida para mim é a cutoff, se ela sobrevive o suficiente para atrair o cavado e algum frio adicional em altura, ou se simplesmente se desvanece, pois o aspecto dela não parece estar grande coisa, incapaz de gerar convecção, um aspecto um pouco pro raquítico e ela tem que se aguentar ainda uns dias 


*6ªf  ECM 6z e GFS 00z  300hPa*
Os dois modelos de referência estão muito parecidos para este tipo de situação, o que já é bastante bom.


----------



## vitamos (13 Set 2010 às 16:27)

Rainy disse:


> Ou seja para aqui mais uma vez não vamos ver nada de especial.
> 
> Nas ultimas semanas a chuva tem sido retirada e adiada sempre ate não sobrar nada de especialcomeço a ficar fartinho.



Este é um pensamento recorrente em quem acompanha estas coisas com particular interesse, mas algo que é habitual para quem se interessa por modelos meteorológicos há vários anos. E digo isto porque mais ou menos por esta altura todos os anos surge este tipo de situação. 
Em alturas de transição, nomeadamente nos meses de Setembro - Outubro, surgem situações de instabilidade com as quais os modelos não conseguem lidar à distância de forma eficaz. Esta é uma limitação normal nos modelos. Situações de instabilidade são sempre difíceis de decifrar quando se olha simplesmente para previsões, descritivas ou por leitura de cartas. Afirmar nesta altura que certo evento é uma desilusão é prematuro. Afirmar que algo vai acontecer a uma semana com um certo grau de certeza é um risco que por aqui vamos vendo ser repetido, independentemente da boa fé de quem lê modelos, e mesmo que esses "leitores" tenham já um certo grau de experiência. Nesta altura estamos com um cenário de instabilidade que se irá acentuar mais para meio da semana, com uma cut off a exercer a sua influência. Mais que ler os modelos nesta altura, é preciso estar atento ao satélite e radar... E sobretudo não desesperar, em situações que são "normais". Volto a frisar que estas oscilações nos modelos neste tipo de eventos, são "prata da casa".


----------



## Veterano (13 Set 2010 às 16:40)

vitamos disse:


> Nesta altura estamos com um cenário de instabilidade que se irá acentuar mais para meio da semana, com uma cut off a exercer a sua influência. Mais que ler os modelos nesta altura, é preciso estar atento ao satélite e radar... E sobretudo não desesperar, em situações que são "normais". Volto a frisar que estas oscilações nos modelos neste tipo de eventos, são "prata da casa".



 Plenamente de acordo, vitamos. Só gostaria de acrescentar, apesar da minha pouca experiência em "ler" modelos, que estes normalmente "exageram" nas situações de instabilidade, bem como nas vagas de frio e de calor.

 Quiçá para manter os "leitores" interessados, numa espécie de suspense? O facto é que com o aproximar dos eventos, vão corrigindo os parâmetros, só nos restando ter paciência e com as expectativas não demasiado altas.


----------



## rozzo (13 Set 2010 às 17:06)

Pois, e olhando para a discussão neste tópico ainda na semana passada..
Mais uma vez, a distâncias de uns 5 dias.. Quem tinha razão? O ECMWF! 
Onde anda a cut-off? Longe.. Demasiado longe a Oeste...


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2010 às 17:38)

Tenham calma.. os modelos não estão maus...o "grosso" da instabilidade é só a partir de quinta feira...  como diz e bem o Vitamos , é mais seguro e certo seguir a evolução no satélite, sobretudo a partir da próxima quarta- feira, quando a cutt-off se aproximar mais...não liguem demasiado aos modelos.... instabilidade vem de certeza... aliás o IM  já a prevê ,só na altura saberemos qual a sua dimensão e as zonas mais afectadas...


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2010 às 17:54)

Estou curioso por esta situação .....
Tenho reparado que para Quinta estamos passando dos aguaceiros generalizados para os aguaceiros dispersos, mas vamos aguardando o desenrolar desta situação, mas fico com a sensação que cada run parece ter menos precipitação que a anterior.
Parece também apesar de estarmos ainda a 13 Setembro que existe de acordo com os modelo uma enorme para tendencia para um forte NAO + para o final do mês !!
As atenções deste mês parece completamente centradas para este episódeo !!


----------



## David sf (13 Set 2010 às 18:33)

rozzo disse:


> Pois, e olhando para a discussão neste tópico ainda na semana passada..
> Mais uma vez, a distâncias de uns 5 dias.. Quem tinha razão? O ECMWF!
> Onde anda a cut-off? Longe.. Demasiado longe a Oeste...



E assim espero que continue, é de longe o que prevê o melhor cenário no médio e longo prazo. Mas acho que o grande defeito deste modelo é o de inventar muitas cut-off's, pelo que acho que as que ele prevê, primeiro para Domingo, e depois para Quarta, 22, são irreais.

Quanto aos próximos dias é esperar, tendo em conta que:

- As previsões de precipitação de origem convectiva do GFS são geralmente medíocres, não se deve olhar para elas, se não queremos decepções ou enormes surpresas. Mesmo com a sinóptica e gradientes térmicos totalmente certos, é normal este modelo falhar redondamente na precipitação.

- Existem 8 modelos no Meteociel e no Wetterzentrale. Uns são bons, outros medianos, outros maus, mas convém consultar todos. Nunca compreendi a mania da maioria dos participantes basear a sua previsão única e exclusivamente no GFS (que nem sequer é o mais acertado). 

- Neste momento não há unanimidade na distribuição de precipitação, e nunca irá haver, mesmo no próprio dia. Não vale a pena discutir onde, quando e quanto cairá, será um olho no satélite e outro no radar quando chegar a hora.

- É neste momento dado adquirido que irá haver instabilidade desde a tarde de Quarta até, pelo menos, à tarde de Sexta. Por quê? Porque todos os modelos são unânimes nessa previsão há várias saídas consecutivas (pelo menos nas últimas 48 horas), e já estamos próximos do evento. A cut-off está formada. Falta saber quem vai ser contemplado, sendo que nem todos o serão, mas desta vez é mais provável existirem mais sortudos que o habitual.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2010 às 18:42)

Só vos digo uma coisa, fujam mas fujam para bem longe, que esta cut-off que ai vêm vai ser uma coisa.........nem tenho palavras


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2010 às 18:55)

Bem os modelos preveem para os proximos 7 ou 10 dias para outros uma precipitação entre 2 a 5 mm nas principais cidades !!
Será que vamos ter esses valores assim tão mediocres ????
Acho quem em muitos sitios nem vai chover ... mas outros pode chover entre 20 a 30 mm desde Quarta á tarde e Sexta de manhã !!!


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2010 às 18:57)

Mas como o Vince disse por outras palavras esta depressão parece muito morta !!!!


----------



## Aspvl (13 Set 2010 às 19:10)

Era bom que fosse assim


----------



## Geiras (13 Set 2010 às 19:15)

Aspvl disse:


> Era bom que fosse assim




onde estao esses mapas, que eu nao encontro? :S

obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2010 às 19:30)

rozzo disse:


> Pois, e olhando para a discussão neste tópico ainda na semana passada..
> Mais uma vez, a distâncias de uns 5 dias.. Quem tinha razão? O ECMWF!
> Onde anda a cut-off? Longe.. Demasiado longe a Oeste...



Tens razão, o ECMWF mais uma vez acertou, mesmo hoje o GFS já colocava precipitação aqui e nesta run das 12, curiosamente o céu está limpo.  
Vamos lá ver é se ele não acerta na 6ªfeira mas que a imagem é gira lá isso é. Seria o repetir do 13 de Outubro de 1989. 

O Foreca dá 60 mm para Olhão na 6ªfeira entre as 7h e as 13 horas.


----------



## Aspvl (13 Set 2010 às 19:40)

Trovoadapower disse:


> onde estao esses mapas, que eu nao encontro? :S
> 
> obrigado



http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## aqpcb (13 Set 2010 às 22:38)

Caros não querendo ser provocador pois esta minha mensagem nada tem de cientifico e de leitura de modelos, posso afirmar que 4 feira o tempo vai mudar e vai dar precipitação na certa, esta afirmação tem como facto de aqui na Quinta do Anjo, hoje ter "apanhado com os ares da fabrica da Soporcel" e isto para estes lados significa que vai dar precipitação. 

Peço desculpa mas até hoje nunca falhou...... os mais experientes devem poder dar uma melhor explicação cientifica.

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (13 Set 2010 às 22:51)

aqpcb disse:


> Caros não querendo ser provocador pois esta minha mensagem nada tem de cientifico e de leitura de modelos, posso afirmar que 4 feira o tempo vai mudar e vai dar precipitação na certa, esta afirmação tem como facto de aqui na Quinta do Anjo, hoje ter "apanhado com os ares da fabrica da Soporcel" e isto para estes lados significa que vai dar precipitação.
> 
> Peço desculpa mas até hoje nunca falhou...... os mais experientes devem poder dar uma melhor explicação cientifica.
> 
> Abraços



  Sem grande cientificidade, diria que o vento rodou para sudoeste, o que significa normalmente a curto/médio prazo a tão desejada chuva.


----------



## David sf (13 Set 2010 às 22:52)

Após a 'fornada' da tarde, temos o GFS e o UKMO a desfazerem a cut-off na Quinta, e todos os outros a manterem-na até Sexta ou Sábado, localizando-a entre o Algarve e Lisboa. Esse dia, dependendo da posição da depressão, poderíamos ter eventos severos, como aquele previsto na run das 0z do ECM. Mas também pode acertar o GFS e não acontecer nada de muito relevante, apenas algumas células em zonas montanhosas.


----------



## David sf (13 Set 2010 às 22:54)

Veterano disse:


> Sem grande cientificidade, diria que o vento rodou para sudoeste, o que significa normalmente a curto/médio prazo a tão desejada chuva.



Deve ser isso, mas não é uma técnica de previsão muito fiável.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2010 às 23:07)

Se existe alguma em que eu gostava que o GFS falhasse e o ECM acertasse era agora porque para Quinta em termos de precipitação não tem nada a ver ... com o GFS sempre, mas sempre, mas sempre a tirar e mandando tudo para as Astúrias e isto porque o GFS acredita que esta depressão morre na Quinta e por isso não serve de nada o Cavado !!


----------



## Rainy (13 Set 2010 às 23:22)

Ou seja mais uma semana de bom tempo com o verão


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2010 às 23:52)

Rainy disse:


> Ou seja mais uma semana de bom tempo com o verão



Bom tempo bom tempo não será ,  algumas regiões irão ser beneficiadas com chuva e possivelmente trovoadas...tanto pode acontecer a Norte como a Sul como mais no Litoral ou Interior.... os principais modelos não estão em grande sintonia neste momento e a uma distância relativamente pequena do "evento"... É melhor seguir o satélite ,é mais certo...


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Set 2010 às 00:14)

calma meus senhores! 
Sei que está tudo desesperado pela alguma animação!
Os valares cape/lifted index ainda me parece favoraveis, havera humidade! resta depois saber quais serão os felizes contemplados.  

De facto que em cada run que passa, as condições para que a convecção aconteça, está em decadência!
 o cavado, uma desilução nesta run do gfs e ukmo, a pressão cada vez mais alta, menos humidade! 
Mas não acredito que não haja algumas situações de Festa. 
Anteriormente já tivemos em condições bem piores apontada pelos modelos, e deram num belo festival de fogo de artificio!   Por isso quando chegar a altura é meter os olhos em cima do satélite e esperar! 



Previsão para 5ª Feira, 16 de Setembro de 2010

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h)
de sul nas terras altas.
Descida da temperatura.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Acho um pouco arriscado o IM fazer previsão  até 5 feira neste tipo de situação. A coisa ainda esta muito verde!


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Set 2010 às 01:15)

Ja apresenta organização!


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2010 às 01:28)

Fantkboy disse:


> calma meus senhores!
> Sei que está tudo desesperado pela alguma animação!
> Os valares cape/lifted index ainda me parece favoraveis, havera humidade! resta depois saber quais serão os felizes contemplados.



O GFS insiste em pôr alguma precipitação para amanhã à noite (madrugada de quarta-feira), junto à costa.
O CAPE e o LI não são favoráveis a essa hora, mas caso se dê um festival de relâmpagos no mar, será tempo de subir à serra da Amoreira!


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2010 às 08:01)

Bons dias, 

a previsão do IM é animadora ,não discriminando ( para já) regiões onde a instabilidade pode ocorrer

previsão para 5ª Feira, 16 de Setembro de 2010

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros*.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada a partir da tarde.
*Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Actualizado a 14 de Setembro de 2010 às 5:41 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


Previsão para 6ª Feira, 17 de Setembro de 2010

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Paula Leitão / Ricardo Tavares

Actualizado a 14 de Setembro de 2010 às 5:41 UTC

Vamos lá ver o que isto vai dar...:assobio:


----------



## Veterano (14 Set 2010 às 09:14)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> a previsão do IM é animadora ,não discriminando ( para já) regiões onde a instabilidade pode ocorrer



 Provavavelmente a incerteza é ainda grande, será o 1º evento pós-Verão, só em cima da hora tudo se definirá. As imagens de satélite serão fundamentais, os modelos de pouco irão servir.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Set 2010 às 10:02)

Não sei onde é que o IM vê os aguaceiros fortes na Sexta Feira mas pronto ....
Mesmo o ECM e o GFS apenas dão esses aguaceiros de madrugada e inicio da manhã !!
Falta de rigor na forma como escrevem a previsão descritiva .... mas sobre isso já é habitual e não a pena estar aqui a bater mais no ceguinho !!
A partir de Quinta á tarde veremos o que cai e o que não cai sendo estes aguaceiros bastante dispersos !!


----------



## rozzo (14 Set 2010 às 10:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sei onde é que o IM vê os aguaceiros fortes na Sexta Feira mas pronto ....
> Mesmo o ECM e o GFS apenas dão esses aguaceiros de madrugada e inicio da manhã !!
> Falta de rigor na forma como escrevem a previsão descritiva .... mas sobre isso já é habitual e não a pena estar aqui a bater mais no ceguinho !!
> A partir de Quinta á tarde veremos o que cai e o que não cai sendo estes aguaceiros bastante dispersos !!



Penso que 5ª a partir da tarde e 6ª, com o cavado em cima, e a HR em alta, há sim chances de aguaceiros fortes, localmente severos, mas isto em particular no interior, no litoral é uma incógnita para mim o que esperar, embora já me esteja a mentalizar para a forte chance de nesse período haver forte instabilidade no interior, e "ver navios ao longe" daqui do litoral, pois o fluxo já está marítimo, e a não ser que o forçamento sinóptico seja mesmo muito importante, já sabemos a quem calha..
Aguardemos!


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Set 2010 às 11:10)

AnDré disse:


> O GFS insiste em pôr alguma precipitação para amanhã à noite (madrugada de quarta-feira), junto à costa.
> O CAPE e o LI não são favoráveis a essa hora, mas caso se dê um festival de relâmpagos no mar, será tempo de subir à serra da Amoreira!



Eu estava me a referir a esta semana globalmente! 
Penso que vai ser uma semana com algumas surpresas! 
Temos ar quente e humid. Condições, cape/li razoáveis, principalmente na 5a feira

gfs





gfs





Tou confiante andré, que não vamos precisar de subir ao cima da serra da amoreira para ver alguma animação!

E todos nós sabemos as dificuldades que os modelos têm neste tipo de situação! Principalmente quando toca a precipitação!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Set 2010 às 11:24)

Bons dias...

Tenho uma duvida...

Será que pode caracterizar isto uma onda tropical de Sul para Norte?? 






verifiquem em:

http://www.sat24.com/ce


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2010 às 11:45)

]ToRnAdO[;228275 disse:
			
		

> Será que pode caracterizar isto uma onda tropical de Sul para Norte??



Uma onda tropical não, isso é uma massa de ar tropical húmida em níveis médios que se solta da ZCIT e do Furacão Júlia e por acção deste e da "nossa" cutoff e do cavado onde ela nasceu, está a ser arrastada para norte. Normalmente chamamos a isso pluma tropical.


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2010 às 12:17)

Uma olhadela em dois modelos de mesoescala WRF (ambos "alimentados" pelo GFS)


*WRF UAVEIRO 8 km
Precipitação total horária

5ªfeira e 6ªfeira
*














*WRF METEOBLUE 12KM
Precipitação apenas a convectiva 24 horas

5ªfeira e 6ªfeira*












*WRF METEOGALICIA PI 12 km
Precipitação total horária

5ªfeira e 6ªfeira*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Set 2010 às 13:11)

Obrigado Vince pela resposta...

Esta pluma tem convectividade com ela... dai a minha duvida pois geralmente nunca tem!


----------



## Veterano (14 Set 2010 às 14:20)

Bem interessantes as animações que colocaste, Vince, muito mais elucidativas que a simples leitura de modelos, obrigado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Set 2010 às 14:43)

Defacto estive a consultar o SAL e vapor de agua e temp_agua desta pluma tropical, e constatei que o SAL está reduzido a zero, muita humidade_700hpa, e temp da agua a rondar entre os 24.5 e 25.5 na zona... e a convecção continua a persistir ...

SAL






Vapor de agua:







Pode ser que a CUT sugue mais energia, visto que a convecção se mantem! E que vai dar de certeza boas trovoadas á Madeira...

Madeirenses não se esqueçam da maquina

Digo eu...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Set 2010 às 16:06)

Cada vez mais interessante esta pluma tropical...








Que acham?


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2010 às 17:29)

]ToRnAdO[;228300 disse:
			
		

> Que acham?



Essa área esteve com imensa actividade eléctrica durante todo o dia, 







mas nessa região a sul das Canárias havia bastante CAPE, a norte já não há quase nada (não contando com a cutoff), pelo que em teoria aquela perturbação e humidade à medida que forem subindo de latitude e passar entre a cutoff e o continente deverá tornar-se menos activa, pelo menos electricamente. Mas pode ser que haja algo ainda esta noite/madrugada no litoral sul.

12z hoje - > 06z amanhã


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Set 2010 às 17:42)

Resposta da NHC:

That area is in association with a non-tropical upper low.  It is not expected to develop into a tropical cyclone.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Não estamos perante uma pluma tropical (pelo menos assim dão a entender (não sei como))... mas sim devido á interacção da CUT OFF...   no entanto vão acompanhar...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
But is on vigilance...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fonte:  NHC : Dennis Feltgen
Public Affairs Officer
Meteorologist
NOAA Communications & External Affairs
National Hurricane Center
Miami, Fla.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Set 2010 às 18:32)

Oh Tornado essa pluma vai ser absorvida pela Cutoff e não vai passar de nuvens altas dentro de 24 horas ...
Em relação a esta cut-off parece cada vez mais claro que realmente o IM tem razão e realmente na Sexta teremos aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas mas .....
somente no Interior, e na Quinta teremos se calhar de manha alguma precipitação dispersa e depois a partir da tarde aguaceiros fortes para o final do dia mas muito mais prováveis no interior e bem acompanhados de trovoadas tb elas em especial no interior.
Mas acho que ainda precisamos de mais um dia para saber onde realmente essa chuva vai cair ... depois já não falha !!

Caramba está calor ....


----------



## DRC (14 Set 2010 às 19:17)

Bem, ainda não deve ser desta que temos uma boa chuvada aqui por Lisboa tendo em conta que a instabilidade deverá estar localizada somente no Interior Centro e Sul.


----------



## 1337 (14 Set 2010 às 19:18)

DRC disse:


> Bem, ainda não deve ser desta que temos uma boa chuvada aqui por Lisboa tendo em conta que a instabilidade deverá estar localizada somente no Interior Centro e Sul.



como podes tar tao certo disso?ainda não se sabe


----------



## Redfish (14 Set 2010 às 19:20)

Há muita incerteza no ar e nos modelos .


----------



## 1337 (14 Set 2010 às 19:24)

Redfish disse:


> Há muita incerteza no ar e nos modelos .



acho que so mesmo acompanhando a situação por satelite é que vamos saber ao certo
por isso a partir da madrugada de hoje é melhor olhar pelo satelite


----------



## DRC (14 Set 2010 às 19:27)

1337 disse:


> acho que so mesmo acompanhando a situação por satelite é que vamos saber ao certo
> por isso a partir da madrugada de hoje é melhor olhar pelo satelite



De facto estive a ver agora os modelos e o GFS mostra alguma precipitação para a região de Lisboa para esta madrugada.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Set 2010 às 19:30)

DRC disse:


> De facto estive a ver agora os modelos e o GFS mostra alguma precipitação para a região de Lisboa para esta madrugada.



É isso mesmo, é acompanhar, pode ser que  ...


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Set 2010 às 20:39)

Ainda não há muito o cenário era este; as cores dão entusiasmo!
Esperemos que não desiluda muito...


----------



## Aspvl (14 Set 2010 às 20:47)

Previsão para Quinta-feira do CAPE/LI.


----------



## belem (14 Set 2010 às 20:51)

]ToRnAdO[;228300 disse:
			
		

> Cada vez mais interessante esta pluma tropical...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Está aí uma cara. LOL


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2010 às 20:55)

Aspvl disse:


> Previsão para Quinta-feira do CAPE/LI.



Se isto for como as obras públicas, com os adiamentos constantes, um dia então chegaremos lá. Haverá obra.


----------



## aqpcb (14 Set 2010 às 21:47)

David sf disse:


> Deve ser isso, mas não é uma técnica de previsão muito fiável.



Raramente tem falhado


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2010 às 22:38)

Penso que amanhã vamos acordar com uma boa camada de nuvens médias e  altas que podem originar um ou outro aguaceiro localizado...durante a tarde algo mais consistente poderá formar-se, sobretudo mais no interior...e então no interior espanhol é que a festa pode ser mesmo de arromba à medida que a tarde vai avançando, a continentalidade e o aquecimento diurno a ajudarem ao nascimento de boas trovoadas........vamos aguardar,mas pelo satélite actual para já não se vê nada de especial,  há contudo ali uma zona a SW  mais compacta que poderá desenvolver-se numa espécie de frente de instabilidade nas próximas horas subindo de SW para NE...






a estimativa de precipitação actual do meteosat imagem das 21: 15 UTC:







http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2010 às 22:49)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que amanhã vamos acordar com uma boa camada de nuvens médias e  altas que podem originar um ou outro aguaceiro localizado...durante a tarde algo mais consistente poderá formar-se, sobretudo mais no interior...e então no interior espanhol é que a festa pode ser mesmo de arromba à medida que a tarde vai avançando, a continentalidade e o aquecimento diurno a ajudarem ao nascimento de boas trovoadas........vamos aguardar,mas pelo satélite actual para já não se vê nada de especial,  há contudo ali uma zona a SW  mais compacta que poderá desenvolver-se numa espécie de frente de instabilidade nas próximas horas...



Amanhã deveremos ter imensa nebulosidade desse tipo que vem a caminho mas que deixou de ser eléctrica a norte das Canárias, penso que pouco virá daí, nuvens médio/altas sem instabilidade, os modelos não tem CAPE durante essa fase, de qualquer forma tenho alguma esperança para o litoral, pode sempre formar-se alguma coisa no meio daquilo tudo, de base elevada, mas esperança bastante reduzida, talvez alguma coisa para o final de tarde/noite de amanhã, que uma linha mais organizada se forme no mar.

Quinta e Sexta aí sim, a instabilidade parece certa, eventualmente até forte nalguns locais, mas infelizmente se calhar apenas zonas do interior. Logo veremos, há  felizmente sempre espaço para agradáveis surpresas, sobretudo aos que não colocam as expectativas demasiado elevadas.


----------



## David sf (14 Set 2010 às 23:29)

É a saída das 18z, mas o GFS cola-se ao ECM e mantém a cut-off até ao fim do dia de Sexta e mete muita precipitação e generalizada a todo o país do norte ao sul, do interior ao litoral, para Sexta feira.


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2010 às 23:47)

Snifa disse:


> a estimativa de precipitação actual do meteosat imagem das 21: 15 UTC



Para este tipo de nebulosidade alta, a estimativa de precipitação falha sempre.
A Madeira está há horas debaixo dessa mancha nebulosa e ainda nenhuma estação registou precipitação.

Ao fim da tarde:


----------



## Lousano (15 Set 2010 às 02:00)

Parece-me que após a cut-off, regressa tudo ao mesmo.

Nem uma abertura para as primeiras frentes.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2010 às 08:11)

Bons dias, 

formou-se uma frente ao largo de Portugal, vamos ver se não passa tudo só de nuvens médias  e altas.... :assobio:






pelo radar do IM  já há precipitação ao largo de Lisboa:


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2010 às 09:50)

Não, a maior parte é nuvens médias e altas e trovoadas ao largo tb nada ....
Sim é verdade que está chovendo no mar ... mas é fraca a moderada portanto nada de especial !!


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2010 às 10:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim é verdade que está chovendo no mar ... mas é fraca a moderada portanto nada de especial !!



Eu não esperava, mas afinal tem havido descargas no mar mesmo com CAPE quase nulo, bom sinal para os próximos dias.


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2010 às 10:12)

Não podendo avaliar quantas das manchas do radar são reais ou ruído, a verdade é que tanto o GFS como o ECM já estão a falhar. A mancha de precipitação está muito próxima de terra, e deverá nas próximas horas afectar o litoral oeste, com alguma intensidade. Nenhum dos modelos dava precipitação durante a manhã na região onde esta está a ocorrer, nem com estas intensidades.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2010 às 10:24)

David sf disse:


> Não podendo avaliar quantas das manchas do radar são reais ou ruído, a verdade é que tanto o GFS como o ECM já estão a falhar. A mancha de precipitação está muito próxima de terra, e deverá nas próximas horas afectar o litoral oeste, com alguma intensidade. Nenhum dos modelos dava *precipitação durante a manhã na região onde esta está a ocorrer, nem com estas intensidades*.



E onde é que está a ocorrer a precipitação e com grande intensidade ??????
No mar ???
Mas já estava prevista ... nesta região e não era é com a intensidade moderada que está ocorrendo, e que foi corrigida nas ultimas runs, e sim nas proximas horas chega ao litoral Oeste mais propriamente ao litoral Norte ...


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2010 às 10:35)

Aurélio disse:


> E onde é que está a ocorrer a precipitação e com grande intensidade ??????
> No mar ???
> Mas já estava prevista ... nesta região e não era é com a intensidade moderada que está ocorrendo, e que foi corrigida nas ultimas runs, e sim nas proximas horas chega ao litoral Oeste mais propriamente ao litoral Norte ...



Está a acontecer no mar, a oeste e a sul de Lisboa. Esta mancha que está a sul, vai afectar a região de Lisboa na próxima hora. O GFS punha a mancha de precipitação mais intensa a mais de 100 km a oeste de Lisboa. Nenhum modelo punha precipitação em terra, à excepção do UKMO, durante esta manhã. Neste momento estou em Alfragide e está a chover.


----------



## Fantkboy (15 Set 2010 às 11:00)

e sem que estivesse previsto, chove fraco em loures!


----------



## rozzo (15 Set 2010 às 11:08)

Eu sinceramente acho que estava prevista precipitação fraca, nunca com muita precisão, mas os modelos, em especial o GFS, há vários dias que colocavam manchas largas de chuva fraca na região litoral, e ao largo esta madrugada/manhã. E ela é fraca sim, a que vai caindo, sobrestimada no radar é claro. Por isso não vejo grande falha nos modelos, a não ser precisão na localização, mas quanto a isso sabemos bem das limitações.

E honestamente, achava expectável! Desde há 2/3 dias atrás que me parecia bastante definida a formação desta linha de instabilidade em níveis médios/altos nesta altura do campeonato, antes da viragem para outro padrão a partir de amanhã. E que a ela estariam sempre associados este tipo de nuvens e de chuva pouco intensa e com descargas isoladas apenas. Ainda ontem se falou nisto! bastava ir acompanhando os campos da precipitação e das % de cobertura nebulosa aos vários níveis, para desconfiar que seria este o cenário agora. A única coisa que estava na dúvida era o exacto timing, que foi aos poucos sendo atrasado umas horas..

E já vimos este tipo de entrada várias vezes este Verão, apenas com a diferença que agora a atmosfera está menos seca, logo se evapora menos precipitação, e chegam cá abaixo mais gotas.

Por isso dizer que sinceramente, não entendo a surpresa que comentam em relação a isto!


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2010 às 11:18)

rozzo disse:


> Eu sinceramente acho que estava prevista precipitação fraca, nunca com muita precisão, mas os modelos, em especial o GFS, há vários dias que colocavam manchas largas de chuva fraca na região litoral, e ao largo esta madrugada/manhã. E ela é fraca sim, a que vai caindo, sobrestimada no radar é claro. Por isso não vejo grande falha nos modelos, a não ser precisão na localização, mas quanto a isso sabemos bem das limitações.
> 
> E honestamente, achava expectável! Desde há 2/3 dias atrás que me parecia bastante definida a formação desta linha de instabilidade em níveis médios/altos nesta altura do campeonato, antes da viragem para outro padrão a partir de amanhã. E que a ela estariam sempre associados este tipo de nuvens e de chuva pouco intensa e com descargas isoladas apenas. Ainda ontem se falou nisto! bastava ir acompanhando os campos da precipitação e das % de cobertura nebulosa aos vários níveis, para desconfiar que seria este o cenário agora. A única coisa que estava na dúvida era o exacto timing, que foi aos poucos sendo atrasado umas horas..
> 
> ...



A chuva que vai caindo não é assim tão fraca. Já dá para molhar um pouco. Agora não consigo pôr imagens, mas podes ver a previsão para o período das 7 às 13 h de hoje, segundo a run do GFS acabada de sair:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=72&code=0&mode=2

Está uns 100 km mais a oeste que a realidade. Outros modelos como o NOGAPS nem punham quase nada.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/nogapse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2&carte=0&archive=0

Agora surpresa não tenho nenhuma, já ando aqui a avisar há algum tempo que os modelos não costumam lidar bem com a previsão da precipitação em ocorrências deste tipo.


----------



## rozzo (15 Set 2010 às 11:42)

David a localização errada claro que tens razão que não é surpresa! Sabemos bem o que "a casa gasta"! O que estou a falar é que tomando atenção aos campos de nebulosidade média/alta desde há vários dias, me parecia bastante evidente que esta mancha entraria território dentro, e por já termos visto imensos destes "desfiles" de entradas de instabilidade em níveis altos vinda de Sul, seria sempre de esperar que chovesse por aqui alguma coisa esta manhã! E que para mim aí não vejo qualquer surpresa! Só isso!

---------------

Agora o que me chamou a atenção e sim isso só começou a ser modelado nas últimas saídas é o potencial para caso ocorram aguaceiros de convecção mais profunda (tenho dúvidas que sim, deve faltar algum forçamento), esta tarde aqui na região há vários campos propícios a precipitação intensa, com muita água precipitável na atmosfera, bastante vorticidade, helicidade, e mais alguns índices interessantes.. Mas lá está.. É caso se "faça o chocapic", que o mais provável é não acontecer! 














E agora..


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2010 às 12:10)

O GFS esta run das 6 foi a melhor até agora  para aqui. Cerca de 20 mm para Olhão na noite/madrugada de 5ªfeira para 6ªfeira. Já o ECM coloca precipitação irrisória tanto para amanhã como para a noite/madrugada de 5ªfeira/6ªfeira, o modelo que colocava mais precipitação retirou e agora inverteram-se os papéis. Já o Hirlam coloca precipitação na próxima madrugada. O Aladdin também coloca precipitação no Sotavento Algarvio na próxima madrugada.


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2010 às 12:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já o ECM coloca precipitação irrisória tanto para amanhã como para a noite/madrugada de 5ªfeira/6ªfeira, o modelo que colocava mais precipitação retirou e agora inverteram-se os papéis.



É assim com a precipitação, mas curiosamente o ECM amanhã à tarde e noite mete o CAPE mais forte na metade sul, a aumentar de norte para sul, sobretudo Algarve ontem tem 1000j nesta região, pelo que não sei o que pensar.


----------



## rozzo (15 Set 2010 às 12:35)

Depois deste tempo meio tropical, mas sem grande convecção, os dias de amanhã e 6ª, posso estar enganado, mas parecem-me dias com bastante CAPE. Portanto muita convecção fomentada pela existência desse CAPE e aquecimento diurno, já sem esta massa chata de nuvens médias/altas, com muita água precipitável na atmosfera, bastante bom, mas com muito pouco wind-shear, e ventos bastante fracos

O que dará isto na prática? 

À partida, com ausência de shear, pouca chance de sistemas convectivos duradouros e organizados, portanto arriscaria a dizer que não deveremos ver muitos Cb's muito grandes organizados e por muitas horas, mas sim poderemos ver imensas "pipocas" a explodir em muitos sítios com aguaceiros fortes, quem sabe trovoadas e granizo, mas efémeros, de relativa curta duração.

As chances no interior são sempre boas, no litoral é mais complicado, mas mesmo assim, perto do litoral, e na hora de almoço em especial, onde o forçamento térmico é maior também se podem formar é claro! Será lotaria certamente, mas interessante.

6ª pode diminuir um pouco o CAPE na generalidade, mas o resto continua parecido, e talvez até a direcção dos fluxos seja mais propícia a zonas litorais como Lisboa p.ex.

Deixo umas cartas para 6ª à hora do almoço, onde fica isso evidente:

1) Muita água na atmosfera (disponível no caso de precipitar)






2) Bastante forçamento térmico (muita convecção especialmente no pico da radiação)






3) Ausência de shear vertical (dificil manter trovoadas longas)







Mas claro, isto são previsões a 2 dias.. Ainda pode mudar, e como já muito falámos aqui, há muita "lotaria" em jogo....


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2010 às 12:41)

Ás 6utc:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bastante intensa a entrada de humidade sobre o território....outra boa noticia é tambem o facto da ULL ter um nucleo não demasiado seco...o que é bom para a convecção.
De resto, os parameteros em altitude são relaTIVAMENTE favoraveis, como ja disse o david..pelo que poderemos ter alguma coisa já hoje..


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2010 às 13:54)

Imagem do Satrep às 12h45:


----------



## Redfish (15 Set 2010 às 14:43)

Pelas ultimas imagens do radar do Instituto de Meteorologia dá a noção de existência de Chuva no Barlavento algarvio e litoral Alentejano.

Alguem confirma???


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2010 às 15:28)

Redfish disse:


> Pelas ultimas imagens do radar do Instituto de Meteorologia dá a noção de existência de Chuva no Barlavento algarvio e litoral Alentejano.
> 
> Alguem confirma???



Por aqui nada de chuva. Só nuvens altas e que não deixam cair nada.


----------



## lismen (15 Set 2010 às 17:22)

Boa tarde tive a ver o wunderground a pouco e dao 20 e tal mm para faro e apenas 2 mm para Lisboa será que isto e fiavel ou nem por isso?
Pelo que vi nos modelos a zona de lisboa terá mais de 2 mm ou tou enganado

Abraço a todos


----------



## Knyght (15 Set 2010 às 17:48)

stormy disse:


> Bastante intensa a entrada de humidade sobre o território....outra boa noticia é tambem o facto da ULL ter um nucleo não demasiado seco...o que é bom para a convecção.
> De resto, os parameteros em altitude são relaTIVAMENTE favoraveis, como ja disse o david..pelo que poderemos ter alguma coisa já hoje..


De referir que mesmo com altitude dos cordilheira que costuma marcar o microclima Madeirense não existiu precipitação, por isso não deitem muitos foguetes...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2010 às 19:33)

lismen disse:


> Boa tarde tive a ver o wunderground a pouco e dao 20 e tal mm para faro e apenas 2 mm para Lisboa será que isto e fiavel ou nem por isso?
> Pelo que vi nos modelos a zona de lisboa terá mais de 2 mm ou tou enganado
> 
> Abraço a todos


Aqui acabaram de mudar a possibilidade de chuva para 60% sexta-feira e 11.48mm mas nunca confiei nas previsões do WU. Mas em que modelo se baseiam eles?


----------



## Redfish (15 Set 2010 às 22:36)

Boas
 O que me dizem sobre os alertas lançados pelo site Tiempo Severo espanhol.

http://http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2010 às 22:42)

Redfish disse:


> Boas
> O que me dizem sobre os alertas lançados pelo site Tiempo Severo espanhol.
> 
> http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php



Têm muito bom aspecto esses alertas!
Vamos aguardar serenamente...!!


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2010 às 22:52)

Desisto ...
Os modelos não se entendem .... nem a 6 ou 12h de distância mantem a coerencia !!
Teremos então que olhar ao satélite ....


----------



## Redfish (15 Set 2010 às 23:01)

A Solução é ficar amanhã e depois agarrado ao Sat24 e ao Radar do IM


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Set 2010 às 23:09)

Redfish disse:


> Boas
> O que me dizem sobre os alertas lançados pelo site Tiempo Severo espanhol.
> 
> http://http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php



Boa noite Amigo Redfish,

De acordo com o mapa do site "Tiempo Severo" pelo menos aqui na região do Minho as alertas para Trovoadas e Chuva são relativamente baixas, no entanto poderão existir situações severas localmente!!!! Acho que ao final do dia desta Quinta-Feira poderão existir de facto excelentes condições para um grande festival no interior (De norte a Sul). Veremos!!! Acho que toda a gente pode ganhar a lotaria até mesmo o pessoal do Litoral.....

OBS: O link correcto para o mapa de alertas a KOKA'S:

http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2010 às 23:23)

_"A partir de mañana día 16 se aproximará a la Península una depresión aislada en niveles altos, que provocará un cambio importante de la situación meteorológica y un incremento significativo de la inestabilidad, con lluvias, chubascos y tormentas generalizados en la Península, situación que irá acompañada de un moderado a notable descenso térmico.
Las precipitaciones se irán extendiendo desde el oeste hasta afectar a la práctica totalidad de la Península en los días siguientes. El viernes 17 podrán ser localmente fuertes o muy fuertes en bastantes puntos, fundamentalmente de la zona centro y del cuadrante nordeste."_

AEMET

*Lá está, o melhor para Portugal Continental parece que vai para o interior norte e centro ...*


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2010 às 23:36)

Estofex









> *A level 1 was issued for south-western Iberia mainly for excessive rain.*
> 
> Iberia is affected by a mid-level trough that is present to the west. With southerly winds, a warm air mass originating from the Atlas mountains spreads into the west Mediterranean Sea. Farther west, a moist maritime air mass is advected into western Iberia. This air mass is slightly unstable in the range of the mid-level trough, and diurnal heating is forecast to lead to increasing instability. Showers and thunderstorms are forecast that will move north-eastwards with the moderately strong south-westerly flow. The main threat will be excessive rain along the south-western parts given the persistent convective activity and upslope flow. Rather strong vertical wind shear and favourably curved hodographs will also support mesocyclones capable of producing large hail and tornadoes.


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2010 às 23:59)

O ECM das 12z mudou um pouco para amanhã, antes tinha o CAPE mais forte concentrado apenas no extremo sul, mas agora além do Algarve também tem uma mancha forte de CAPE no centro do país (Santarém/Portalegre), com 750/1000j, e uma mancha de precipitação mais forte no distrito de Castelo Branco/Guarda e regiões de Espanha próximas, pela tarde e noite de amanhã. Parece-me que a faixa do interior entre Portalegre e Guarda verá a maior instabilidade. 

O GFS na saída das 12z estava mais agressivo com o Baixo Alentejo, aparentemente formando lá um SCM, mas nas 18z retirou.

*GFS 12z*





Achei o pormenor bastante curioso pois o ECM a certa altura também inventou um idêntico há dias no Algarve/Baixo Alentejo, e isso faz-me lembrar outras ocasiões em que modelos "inventaram" coisas que depois tiraram, mas posteriormente até vieram a acontecer. Situações em que existem uma serie de condições que se todas se juntarem no momento adequado podem gerar algo de mais organizado e extremo. Ou não se juntarem e nada de especial se passar.

Resta-nos aguardar e seguir calmamente amanhã o satélite perante esta lotaria modelistica. A minha aposta pessoal vai para todo o interior Portalegre-Guarda.


----------



## rozzo (16 Set 2010 às 02:26)

Em relação a amanhã, eu tinha exemplificado uns mapas de 6ª-feira, mas realmente amanhã existe ainda ali uma zona com shear razoável no interior Sul especialmente, que me tinha passado completamente ao lado! Portanto amanhã ainda existem algumas condições razoáveis para alguns aguaceiros se organizarem melhor e não serem efémeros, em especial nesse interior Sul. 





Tal como o Vince colocou, os modelos, embora pouco com pouco consenso, não é por acaso que têm ameaçado alguma chuva muito forte quase a parecer um MCS nessa região, nem por acaso o Estofex tem o alerta.
Nada é garantido mas tem algum potencial para algo mais importante por ali!

No resto do país, sinceramente não vejo nenhuma região totalmente excluida de chance de pelo menos um ou outro aguaceiro rápido e forte. Claro o interior sempre com mais chances, mas até no litoral com alguma sorte.. 

Aqui em particular Lisboa, espero que o vento não esteja demasiado intenso de SW, senão corremos o risco de as ver crescer sobre terra sem nada por cima.. Mas mantenho alguma esperança moderada, em particular ali perto da hora de almoço!


Como já muito se falou aqui, agora mais do que confiar em modelos, que prevêm todos cenários diferentes em run's diferentes, e ao contrário de hoje, onde pouco mais do que se viu seria de esperar, e sem muita surpresa, amanhã instala-se sim mais a "lotaria", e a necessidade total do Nowcasting!


6ª já estas condições favoráveis de shear desaparecem, como tinha dito antes, mas continua favorável a alguma convecção parece-me. Na verdade, com a direcção os fluxos de 6ª até me sinto mais esperançoso aqui para Lisboa que amanhã, mas com tanta coisa para analisar e tanta "lotaria", um dia de cada vez, "Carpe Diem", e logo se vê 6ª, mas concentremo-no é em hoje 5ª, que seria uma catástrofe não termos animação para seguir, dado o cenário que se apresenta!!!


----------



## Aspvl (16 Set 2010 às 15:03)

O Accuweather está a prever trovoada para Lisboa por volta das 17:00.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 15:07)

Aqui em Portalegre também. Pelo menos acertou na chuva à meia noite ontem.


----------



## Rainy (16 Set 2010 às 17:02)

Bem são 17:00 e está sol sem qualquer nuvem no céu.
Onde está a trovoada e o Tiempo Severo.Es ainda alarga a area de laranja para lá de Lix.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 17:07)

O Accuweather faz previsões a nível global. Falha imensas coisas, porque é uma grande escala.


----------



## Fábio Silva (16 Set 2010 às 17:08)

Rainy disse:


> Bem são 17:00 e está sol sem qualquer nuvem no céu.
> Onde está a trovoada e o Tiempo Severo.Es ainda alarga a area de laranja para lá de Lix.



O Accuweather da trovoada em lisboa mas em camarate da ceu limpo


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 17:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> O Accuweather faz previsões a nível global. Falha imensas coisas, porque é uma grande escala.


5 minutos depois de porem condição actual de trovoada aqui, mudaram para céu pouco nublado outra vez mas mantiveram a previsão para as 5.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 17:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> 5 minutos depois de porem condição actual de trovoada aqui, mudaram para céu pouco nublado outra vez mas mantiveram a previsão para as 5.



Nas condições actuais até podem acertar, por coincidência, tal como a temperatura é algo estimativo em relação ao real.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 17:15)

Sim mas terem mudado a condição 5 minutos depois invalida a trovoada, porque nem houve nada na zona de Portalegre que tivesse visto/ouvido. Apenas algumas descargas em Badajoz de acordo com o IM.


----------



## Geiras (16 Set 2010 às 17:16)

Alguém me sabe dizer se é provável que venha alguma trovoada para a zona de Lisboa/Setúbal para o fim do dia ou noite?

obrigado.


----------



## Aspvl (16 Set 2010 às 17:18)

Céu limpo...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 17:20)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se é provável que venha alguma trovoada para a zona de Lisboa/Setúbal para o fim do dia ou noite?
> 
> obrigado.



Dizer-te que sim é um tiro no escuro, não é tiro no escuro de igual forma, a única coisa que poderás fazer é esperar.


----------



## Aspvl (16 Set 2010 às 17:47)

Acham que pode acontecer??


----------



## rozzo (16 Set 2010 às 18:01)

Aspvl disse:


> Acham que pode acontecer??




As coisas não são assim tão lineares! 

Está muito longe, e mesmo que a direcção dela fosse essa, essa célula concreta dificilmente cá chegaria.
Na verdade, está no flanco Sul da depressão, que se está a dirigir para E/SE, portanto a zona de animação vai passar provavelmente demasiado a Sul para afectar a região de Lisboa.

Para já como vemos está longe, o pico de possibilidade associado a ela será durante a madrugada, quando passar a Sul de nós. E poderá marginalmente favorecer a formação de algumas trovoadas so seu flanco Este em especial, ou seja do seu lado direito. Há modelos como WRF que apontam chuva em Setúbal e no limar de Lisboa esta madrugada. Valem o que valem como sabemos.

O Mário disse bem, é um tiro no escuro. Seja como for, para não ser totalmente derrotista, se o centro da depressão não passar demasiado a Sul, existe alguma chance de alguma coisa durante a noite mesmo em zonas litorais, mas mais provável quanto mais a Sul. Para Lisboa as chances são bem mais reduzidas..


----------



## Aspvl (16 Set 2010 às 18:03)

Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## DRC (16 Set 2010 às 18:04)

Ora aí está, a animação está toda no Interior logo pode pôr-se de parte a possibilidade algum aguaceiro ou trovoada para a região de Lisboa, pelo menos pelas próximas horas e muito provavelmente para o dia de amanhã também.
A instabilidade vai continuar a estar confinada ao Interior pelo que vamos ter de aguardar até à chegada de uma frente para termos chuva pelo Litoral.

Para aqui esta situação meteorológica está a  ser um completo fracasso.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Set 2010 às 18:11)

Atenção que a minha estação Meteorológica mudou os icones para chuva e temporal.
Começou a apitar !


----------



## Geiras (16 Set 2010 às 18:14)

andres disse:


> Atenção que a minha estação Meteorológica mudou os icones para chuva e temporal.
> Começou a apitar !



lol ? estás no montijo certo ? ou seja...ha possibilidade de ela vir pa estas zonas? 

estive agora a ver o GFS e na run das 2 da manha (desculpem a ma escrita...xD) prevê chuva para Setúbal também


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Set 2010 às 18:17)

Trovoadapower disse:


> lol ? estás no montijo certo ? ou seja...ha possibilidade de ela vir pa estas zonas?
> 
> estive agora a ver o GFS e na run das 2 da manha (desculpem a ma escrita...xD) prevê chuva para Setúbal também



Está a apitar de temporal, porque a pressão está a descer significamente ....
Mas sim, durante a noite pode ser que tenhamos sorte


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 18:19)

Atenção

Neste momento os modelos de pouco valem, sigam as imagens de satélite e radar do IM, isto é uma situação frágil, os modelos lidam mal com ela, precipitação dada pelo modelo não é precipitação "adquirida", tal como o contrário.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 18:19)

Aqui só vejo uma escuridão a aproximar-se lentamente 
E o que se passa com as estações do IM? Estão praticamente todas sem dados na observação das 17 e das 16.  Estão a actualizar?

Edit: Já faz barulho ao longe!!!


----------



## PauloSR (16 Set 2010 às 18:23)

Desoladora esta situação de instabilidade, no que toca às Zonas do litoral  No meu caso, o Minho pode esquecer... Next


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2010 às 18:26)

ThaZouk disse:


> Desoladora esta situação de instabilidade, no que toca às Zonas do litoral  No meu caso, o Minho pode esquecer... Next



pode esquecer porque?lol


----------



## vitamos (16 Set 2010 às 18:26)

Uma pequena nota que não é por demais repetir.

Nesta fase do campeonato baseiem-se mais no nowcasting. Imagens de satélite e radar são ferramentas essenciais! Isto porque:

- Modelos de previsão: Em situações convectivas os globais não conseguem prever em rigor onde se desenvolvem trovoadas e lidam mal com quantidades de precipitação. Os mesoscala podem funcionar melhor, mas também não conseguem prever os locais exactos da ocorrências destes fenómenos.

- Os sites de previsão (accuweather, freemeteo, etc...) não são modelos! São outputs padronizados para localidades, são muitíssimo pouco fiáveis e apenas são indicativos. Para estas situações valem próximo de zero.

- Estações meteorológicas: Apenas baseiam alertas de estado de tempo por variação de pressão. Nestas situações não são indicadores de nada. Na situação sinóptica actual a pressão desce significativamente. Mas só a circulação da cut off indica a zona onde existem desenvolvimentos verticais. A pressão também cairá em sítios onde nem uma trovoada se verificará, nem uma gota de água cairá.

Ou seja... Modelos para uma tendência geral e sobretudo nowcasting é o que se recomenda.


----------



## PauloSR (16 Set 2010 às 18:29)

1337 disse:


> pode esquecer porque?lol



Vendo pelas cartas e a fiabilidade que têm nestas alturas (ou seja, nestas situações), acredito que a chance seja igual a zero.


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2010 às 18:40)

ThaZouk disse:


> Vendo pelas cartas e a fiabilidade que têm nestas alturas (ou seja, nestas situações), acredito que a chance seja igual a zero.



tem calma
pelo dia sabia que não vinha nada
tinha mais esperança para esta noite
vamos esperar


----------



## PauloSR (16 Set 2010 às 18:41)

1337 disse:


> vamos esperar



Que remédio 

Mas também não entendo o IM e os seus alertas para algumas zonas. Bem, mas o seguro morreu de Velho e não têm lá nehum professor Karamba


----------



## LuisFilipe (16 Set 2010 às 19:00)

alguem tem alguma ideia quando eh que começam a entrar  os ventos de leste, que costumam chegar ca a portugal por estas alturas...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 19:10)

LuisFilipe disse:


> alguem tem alguma ideia quando eh que começam a entrar  os ventos de leste, que costumam chegar ca a portugal por estas alturas...



Ventos de leste que começam a chegar nesta altura ? 

Supostamente as épocas mais prováveis disso acontecer é no Verão, essencialmente Junho e Agosto. Neste altura já é pouco provável o país sofrer entradas de leste, pois já estamos a entrar no fim do Verão.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Set 2010 às 19:23)

E o Freemeteo e as suas previsões que metem sempre uma pessoa com esperança 

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=23&gid=2262963&la=18

Chuva e trovovada este noite 

A ver vamos ...


----------



## LuisFilipe (16 Set 2010 às 19:28)

sim, fins de setembro inicios de outubro é normal entrar ventos de leste nem que seja so de manhã...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 19:32)

LuisFilipe disse:


> sim, fins de setembro inicios de outubro é normal entrar ventos de leste nem que seja so de manhã...



As situações de vento de leste gerais, só ocorrem quando o anticiclone de prolonga pra Europa, trazendo ar muito frio e tempo seco. Isso costuma ocorrer algumas vezes por ano, tanto com frio como calor, mas mais com calor, é em tais situações que o litoral frita em calor e gela no Inverno. Poderá haver ventos de leste locais, mas é algo efémero. Os ventos predominantes em Portugal variam entre NW e SW.


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2010 às 20:38)

Ali a sul do Algarve boas formações a evoluirem, contudo parece-me que vão entrar mais por Espanha fazendo uma "tangente" ao Algarve ...., aliás no Norte de África perto do estreito elas já se formam bem, subindo de sul para norte e preparando-se para entrar pelo sul de Espanha onde a noite promete ser animada...


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2010 às 22:07)

Exactamente está entrando pela Andaluzia fazendo uma tangente ao Algarve, olhando á ultima imagem de satélite do Sat24


----------



## Geiras (16 Set 2010 às 22:45)

Está tudo calado :S

alguma previsão interessante para o litoral ?


----------



## Redfish (16 Set 2010 às 22:48)

Segundo uma animação do forum espanhol pode-se verificar o "roubar " de humidade ao Furacão Julia 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Set 2010 às 02:28)

Em dia de Liga Europa também houve  jornada da Liga da  Instabilidade na Ibéria .
Eis alguns resultados:
No grupo A ( grupo da Esperança):
Desilusão - 3  ;  Expectativa- 0
O Costume - 2 ;  Ilusão -  1...........
No grupo B  ( Grupo das Ocorrências )
Parra - 3 ;  Uva- 0
Espanha -8 ;  Portugal -1 .............
No Grupo C  ( Grupo do que ainda  pode vir)
Incerteza -4 ; A  Montanha pariu um rato - 4;
e "Ainda mais algum Verão"  -2 ; Outono - 1 .......

Apuram-se os primeiros dois de cada grupo para a fase ( tempo) seguinte...


----------



## rozzo (17 Set 2010 às 10:55)

Começa animada a manhã nas regiões do Sul e interior Norte!
A tarde será de lotaria em grande parte do país, com algum CAPE associado agora à soma do frio em altitude com o aquecimento diurno.
Ao contrário de ontem, há muito menos _shear_, portanto de esperar células menos duradouras, mas pontualmente fortes, e mais sujeitas ainda a "lotarias" as previsões de onde como e quando!
Assim diz o *Estofex*:
_"For Portugal and most parts of Spain, the atmosphere remains weakly sheared beneath pool of lower geopotential heights, so rapidly clustering pulse storms/weakly organized multicells are forecast with marginal hail, strong wind gusts and locally heavy rainfall."_

De qualquer forma, vendo a posição da cut-off agora, a circulação virou em quase todo o país já para uma direcção mais NE (apenas o Sul se mantém como ontem), o que favorece algumas esperanças a regiões que ontem não tinham quase chances. Em particular o litoral Norte, que com alguma sorte poderá ver alguma coisa de jeito hoje! Aqui o litoral Centro, e Lisboa, será mais difícil, não impossível.. Mas difícil, o fluxo está mais de Norte, e com demasiada influência marítima talvez.


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2010 às 11:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> As situações de vento de leste gerais, só ocorrem quando o anticiclone de prolonga pra Europa, trazendo ar muito frio e tempo seco. Isso costuma ocorrer algumas vezes por ano, tanto com frio como calor, mas mais com calor, é em tais situações que o litoral frita em calor e gela no Inverno. Poderá haver ventos de leste locais, mas é algo efémero. Os ventos predominantes em Portugal variam entre NW e SW.



Os ventos predominantes em Portugal são do quadrante N...os ventos de E ocorrem todo o ano em baixa frequencia, trazendo frio seco no inverno e calor no verão, excepto quando há transporte de cut-off´s retrogadas, que geram instabilidade, que pode dar em neveno inverno
Os ventos de SW são mais frequentes da estação chuvosa, ou meses humidos, quando é maior a actividade com origem nos ciclones extratropicais


----------



## DRC (17 Set 2010 às 12:24)

Após este evento meteorológico pouco generalizado será de esperar ainda para os próximos dias a possibilidade de ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros ou trovoadas mas somente para a região do Interior não havendo (pelo menos por enquanto) após isto nenhum evento que merece destaque até ao fim do mês de Setembro
Quanto ás temperaturas devem manter-se sem grandes alterações apenas de destacar a descida ligeira das mínimas e uma subida das máximas.


----------



## Rainy (17 Set 2010 às 20:30)

Quer dizer que nós daqui do litoral já não vamos ver chuva a serio ate ao final deste mês


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Set 2010 às 05:41)

Com honrosas excepções,   tudo foi parar mais uma vez a território espanhol.
Muitos de nós carregamos agora o semblante de tanta expectativa gorada.
Mas esta história já é antiga.. Sabemos como nos prejudica esta nossa exposição geográfica a estas latitudes , a  tanto Oceano fresco, frio até,  a "tão ocidental praia". 
Salvaguardando as excepções , é óbvio que, tudo , quase tudo, mais uma vez, nos passou ao largo e soube  a pouco, muito pouco , quase nada. ou mesmo nada, para  quase todos...
Tanto que conjecturámos , tanto que expectámos face ao que os modelos  então, chegaram a anunciar.

Agora, que  vamos entrar ao que tudo indica, de novo, no "piloto automático" da estabilidade , retemperemos as frustrações.
Haverá decerto mais situações propícias com melhores resultados...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Set 2010 às 11:53)

Até dia 4 de outubro a chuva é uma miragem, só o norte é que vai ter qualquer coisa.


----------



## Rainy (18 Set 2010 às 12:45)

Quem disse??


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2010 às 12:53)

Quem vos ler, há-de pensar que isto às 3 por 4 é o Congo.

Tenham lá calma, o Verão ainda nem acabou, isto tá tudo dentro da "normalidade", não sei para quê tanta baba e ranho, nos já sabemos como reza a história da trovoada em Portugal, para além de ser um fenómeno localizado tem mais probabilidade de ocorrer no interior que no litoral, pelos mais diversos factores entre eles a altitude o calor e a ausência de nortada. Quanto há chuva seja ela de que forma for, ela lá há-de chegar, se não chegar acabamos em seca, nada de anormal no nosso país.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/observatoriosecas/apresentacao/evoluhistorica/index.html


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2010 às 13:11)

*Aviso*

Nós vamos começar a apagar comentários que são meros desabafos fúteis que sejam recorrentes e que não tenham qualquer valor acrescentado para a discussão. 

Acho que já chega de tanto lamento deste género nos últimos dias, começa a incomodar todos os outros esta choradeira que quase parece a choradeira de um berçário.

Se as centenas de utilizadores regulares do fórum começassem a queixar-se da mesma forma de cada vez que não tem o que queriam isto virava um autêntico aviário.

*Não respondam a esta mensagem, pois serão eliminadas.*


----------



## David sf (18 Set 2010 às 13:58)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Até dia 4 de outubro a chuva é uma miragem, só o norte é que vai ter qualquer coisa.



Não me parece. Segunda feira, principalmente durante a madrugada e manhã, é provável que voltem a ocorrer trovoadas no interior sul e sotavento algarvio.

ECM







GFS






UKMO


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2010 às 15:47)

Exactamente Segunda Feira ainda pode ocorrer alguma coisa no interior sul e interior algarvio.
Depois teremos o regresso ao tempo de sol que deverá durar uma eternidade, isto no Centro e Sul.
Contudo o Norte na próxima semana ainda pode ver chuva em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral !!
Este tempo que tem estado é normal pois Setembro caracteriza-se pela trovoadas no interior e pelas primeiras chuvas de caracter frontal no Norte !!
Por isso tb não entendo as queixas ....

Aproveitem mas é o tempo de sol para passear com a namorada


----------



## frederico (18 Set 2010 às 21:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Exactamente Segunda Feira ainda pode ocorrer alguma coisa no interior sul e interior algarvio.
> Depois teremos o regresso ao tempo de sol que deverá durar uma eternidade, isto no Centro e Sul.
> Contudo o Norte na próxima semana ainda pode ver chuva em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral !!
> Este tempo que tem estado é normal pois Setembro caracteriza-se pela trovoadas no interior e *pelas primeiras chuvas de caracter frontal no Norte* !!
> ...



Eu diria antes a norte de Montejunto-Estrela


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Set 2010 às 01:45)

Estamos em Setembro, nada de anormal para já...as temperaturas dentro do habitual e é óbvio que as primeiras chuvas serão rainhas aqui no litoral norte, nada de extraordinário...

Para esta segunda-feira face às actuais previsões de alguns modelos mais "corriqueiros" aposta em precipitação para o sul e interior centro, acompanhada de uma bela trovoada...

Não concordo com essa ideia de que será preciso esperar com Outubro para a tão desejada precipitação começar a fazer parte do nosso quotidiano...Não será grande coisa...mas no final desta próxima semana já se contempla alguma possibilidade...Afinal o verão ainda não cessou...


----------



## David sf (19 Set 2010 às 11:20)

Segundo o ECMWF amanhã teremos novamente uma cut-off junto ao continente, outra vez durante a madrugada:






Os outros modelos não dão entidade a essa depressão, mas metem um cavado. De qualquer modo, tanto ECM como UKMO prevêem alguma precipitação para o interior centro e sul:











Para Quinta feira começa a ser modelada uma frente, originada por uma depressão a oeste do continente. O GFS coloca a frente a rasar, mas sem entrar, ECM é mais generoso:


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2010 às 11:28)

Nesta última actualização das 6Z, e falando apenas do GFS este retira a  frente para quinta -feira próxima... e dali para a frente nada tem a ver com a run anterior  das 0Z, os modelos estão muito voláteis em especial nesta fase do ano...não vale a pena dar muita credibilidade a isto, a uma distância de 96 horas mudarem assim é normal......mas penso que a tendência está lá e, a partir de meados da próxima semana, iremos assistir a alguma chuva em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2010 às 11:58)

Realmente é engraçado como o gfs muda tão drásticamente de saida para saida, ainda na anterior estavam a dar umas belas quantidades de chuva e agora nada de nada, enfim nota-se mesmo que anda muito indeciso.


----------



## Geiras (19 Set 2010 às 14:01)

IM:

2ª Feira, 20 Setembro de 2010

*Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada*.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal, em especial no litoral oeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## 1337 (19 Set 2010 às 14:08)

de 50 mm passou para 0 mm
realmente o GFS não sabe o que anda a fazer


----------



## Zapiao (19 Set 2010 às 15:27)

Os modelos ja preveem animaçao p 5ª feira, ou nao....


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2010 às 10:32)

E mais uma vez o ECMWF mostrou ser o melhor modelo do curto prazo (<6 dias) dado que o GFS foi a correr atrás do ECM !!
Em termos de longo prazo .... os modelos mostram muito anticiclone até ao dia 5 Outubro !!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2010 às 13:42)

Ao que parece nos próximos dias iremos a assistir a um afastamento do anticiclone pra oeste, o que poderá permitir a ocorrência de tempo instável. Vamos lá ver o que as próximas modelações nos reservam, mas muitas nuvens e humidade andará aí.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2010 às 13:57)

O ECM 00z tem uma pequena depressão a formar-se a sudoeste, no que parece ser a interacção do cavado/frente com vorticidade tropical a vir de sudoeste, o que afectaria a Madeira na 4ªfeira e lá para 6ª o continente. Mas parece que está sozinho neste cenário, o mais provável para já será apenas o cavado.


----------



## rozzo (20 Set 2010 às 14:05)

A 5 dias vou ter fé no meu querido ECMWF! 

Fora de brincadeiras, tenho alguma esperança, apesar de estar relativamente sozinho, penso que também o GFS já ensaiou ontem uma saída semelhante (18), embora as de hoje não sejam assim.

Mas ainda é um pouco prematuro, pois é uma depressão muito pequena, ou seja, naturalmente de difícil previsão com rigor a vários dias, pelos modelos globais..


----------



## rbsmr (20 Set 2010 às 18:24)

Algum perigo para os Açores?

O Furacão Igor deverá passar a depressão extra-tropical, ainda muito cavado, mas em progressão para Norte.
No entanto, como se pode ver por esta carta parte do mesmo uma frente oclusa que no seu _terminus_ tem um sistema frontal. Algo a recear por parte dos insulares?


----------



## joao henriques (20 Set 2010 às 19:28)

rbsmr disse:


> Algum perigo para os Açores?
> 
> O Furacão Igor deverá passar a depressão extra-tropical, ainda muito cavado, mas em progressão para Norte.
> No entanto, como se pode ver por esta carta parte do mesmo uma frente oclusa que no seu _terminus_ tem um sistema frontal. Algo a recear por parte dos insulares?



muito pouco provavel !


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2010 às 21:40)

O ECMWF continua a insistir na pequena depressão a afectar Madeira e continente, e o GFS já está um pouco mais parecido, pelos vistos também esteve antes mas não tinha reparado.

*ECM e GFS*






O ECMWF parece mais "vitaminado" talvez por ter mais "energia" tropical a vir de sudoeste, mais do que tem o GFS, não sei se terá a ver com o facto do ECM desenvolver um pouco mais a eventual "Lisa" que o GFS.

*Vorticidade aos 850hpa*

ECM






GFS


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2010 às 22:52)

Já repararam nos remanescentes do furacão Júlia que depois de uma tímida aproximação aos Açores irá fazer "quase" marcha atrás?
Neste momento encontra-se quase a Oeste do arquipélago e depois de uma aproximação relativa ao grupo ocidental fará quase uma inversão e irá para SO do mesmo. Nas duas imagens (ECM e GFS),  atrás acima colocadas pelo Vince, aparece a tempestade tropical Júlia na sua zona mais ou menos central e por lá andará mais uns dias (como depressão ou remanescente).

Haverá assim alguma hipótese de se fazer sentir no grupo ocidental dos Açores?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2010 às 00:55)

*Equinócio de Outono*



> Este ano o Equinócio ocorre no dia 23 de Setembro às 04h09m. Este instante marca o início do Outono no Hemisfério Norte. Esta estação prolonga-se por 89,85 dias até ao próximo Solstício que ocorre no dia 21 de Dezembro às 23h38m.



http://www.oal.ul.pt/index.php?link=destaque&id=178


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2010 às 10:15)

O ECM continua mais interessante que o GFS, agora com células grandes, embora mais no mar ou Espanha.


----------



## Zapiao (21 Set 2010 às 19:05)

Vince disse:


> O ECM continua mais interessante que o GFS, agora com células grandes, embora mais no mar ou Espanha.


Esquece colega, nada + do q nuvens a pairar. Cada saída dá "saída" da chuva


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2010 às 20:42)

Para já é mais provável que afecte pouco o continente e possa afectar a Madeira. Mas ainda é cedo para certezas, a cada saída pode mudar para mais ou para menos, e a única certeza que se tem é que ainda vai mudar muita vez.


*a) Factos: 
*
um longo cavado que irá até sul das Canárias já se está a formar há algum tempo, cavado esse que forçará a subida de nova pluma tropical de sudoeste, cuja instabilidade já não se fica a sul das Canárias como da última vez, irá pelo menos até à Madeira, pelo que este arquipélago poderá ter instabilidade a rodear a região por vários dias. 








*b) Dúvidas*
cavado que estrangulará depois numa cutoff na Madeira, essa sim, ainda por definir a localização exacta, intensidade, duração. Para já é uma pequena cutoff efémera, um pouco melhor no ECMWF








*A precipitação das saídas 12z do ECMWF e GFS*

ECM






GFS


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Set 2010 às 02:40)

Muito bem esclarecidos que fomos  pelos posts anteriores,
deduz-se que acendem-se de novo as Luzes da Ribalta  ( Instabilidades).
Engalanam-se as Aldeias e Cidades.
Uns dias , muito zelosas para corresponder à expectativa, são meticulosas,empreendedoras..
Noutros , temendo que haja tanto investimento para tão pouco retorno, desleixam-se  nos preparativos.
Cada Aldeia e  Cidade,   flutua  agora entre  o Empenho e o  Desengano
 ( os dois principais modelos de previsão dos "comportamentos").
Já pareceu exagerado o expectado, já soube a pouco o alvitrado...
Veremos. 
No passado , nestes circunstancialismos, já houve  sem ter havido,
houve o expectado e até houve o que nunca tinha sido anunciado...
A tantas horas, tantas especificidades, ainda podem albergar a surpresa,
como podem desaguar no estuário da desilusão.
Ou talvez nem uma coisa nem outra .
Antes pelo contrário.
Amanhã , continuaremos a estar bem informados por aqui.
E já saberemos mais , quer de surpresas , quer de  desilusões...


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 11:36)

Isto não está a evoluir exactamente como previsto há dois dias. 
O Jet acabou por estrangular em dois locais diferentes, um mais a norte (1) outro mais a sul (2).













*(1)* O primeiro é efémero e passará rapidamente pelo norte, gera algum forçamento (atrás daquela banda nebulosa alta) pelo que talvez chegue ao litoral norte alguma coisa mais interessante.







*(2)* O segundo evoluirá uma cutoff moderada nas imediações da Madeira nestes dias, com bastante fluxo tropical, cuja evolução importará seguir pois gerará instabilidade na região embora seja incerto que a mesma apanhe a Madeira ou se fique pelas redondezas.


*(3)* Mais a Oeste na segunda imagem temos os restos do antigo ciclone tropical Julia cuja baixa e circulação sobreviveu de forma bastante interessante, mas a mesma evoluirá para sudoeste e oeste afastando-se por se encontrar no flanco leste/sudeste do anticiclone.


----------



## PauloSR (23 Set 2010 às 12:23)

Vince disse:


> Isto não está a evoluir exactamente como previsto há dois dias.
> O Jet acabou por estrangular em dois locais diferentes, um mais a norte (1) outro mais a sul (2).
> 
> *(1)* O primeiro é efémero e passará rapidamente pelo norte, gera algum forçamento (atrás daquela banda nebulosa alta) pelo que talvez chegue ao litoral norte alguma coisa mais interessante.



Mestre Vince, não podes desenvolver mais essa tua análise? Que será de esperar? Ia questionar isso, até porque o IM coloca na sua precisão descritiva:

Períodos de chuva a partir da tarde no litoral a norte do cabo
Carvoeiro estendendo-se gradualmente às regiões do Interior e *sendo
por vezes forte no fim do dia na região Norte.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.*

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 12:35)

ThaZouk disse:


> Que será de esperar?



Esquecer previsões e acompanhar o satélite:
http://sat24.com/homepage.aspx?html=zoom&xas=80&yas=360

Seguir a instabilidade que se vai formando, que poderá chegar ao litoral norte, embora não seja certo


----------



## PauloSR (23 Set 2010 às 12:37)

Vince disse:


> Seguir a instabilidade que se vai formando, que poderá chegar ao litoral norte, embora não seja certo



Thanks Vince  Vou estar a seguir de olhos bem abertos durante este dia


----------



## Zapiao (23 Set 2010 às 18:14)

Como é proibido expressar o nosso descontentamento, vou fazê-lo por icone:


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2010 às 18:18)

Zapiao disse:


> Como é proibido expressar o nosso descontentamento, vou fazê-lo por icone:



sim é sempre a mesma coisa
quando tocam solo portugues morre tudo
ja começa a chatear


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2010 às 18:19)

1337 disse:


> sim é sempre a mesma coisa
> quando tocam solo portugues morre tudo


.. e quando tocam vão para Espanha.


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2010 às 18:25)

joao henriques disse:


> parece uma celula bastante activasera que vem com força?



nem me parece que tem actividade electrica quanto mais activa lool


----------



## joao henriques (23 Set 2010 às 18:30)

1337 disse:


> nem me parece que tem actividade electrica quanto mais activa lool



mas esta em convecção não esta sr lol!?


----------



## Zapiao (23 Set 2010 às 18:32)

1337 disse:


> sim é sempre a mesma coisa
> quando tocam solo portugues morre tudo
> ja começa a chatear



O colega acredita q de manha espalhei aos 4 ventos que ia chover, e na hora de sair o pessoal ia dizendo: "fogo tou todo molhado ó Zap, mas se nao fosses tu eu estava todo encharcado"


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 18:37)

Usem os tópicos de seguimento por favor.


----------



## joao henriques (23 Set 2010 às 18:45)

Vince disse:


> Usem os tópicos de seguimento por favor.


vai começar a cair chuvinha finalmente dentro de 1 ou 2 horas começando pela zona do litoral centro talvez pelo cabo carvoeiro!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2010 às 19:45)

Imagem de satélite às 18h45:





CopyRight@SATREP


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2010 às 23:12)

Para já o lençol de núvens médias e alguma precipitação fraca vai continuar.


----------



## ACalado (24 Set 2010 às 01:32)

A longo prazo o ECMWF apresenta uma mudança de padrão, já por sua vez o gfs para variar mostra a situação inversa, que o ECMWF tenha razão 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Set 2010 às 05:13)

spiritmind disse:


> A longo prazo ...



O Outono vai apresentar o Orçamento na próxima semana 
à Assembleia dos Meteoros  Portugueses   e ameaça desde já retirar-se,
 se este não for aprovado.
Para tal precisará do apoio do Inverno que entretanto vai  adiantando  que não cederá nem a  ( altas ) pressões , nem a chantagens.
À crise do Estio poder-se-á  juntar a do Regime (das Estações).
Entretanto o Presidente da República dos Meteoros alerta para a necessidade de entendimento entre as duas principais Estações  “que estão na calha para nos governar”.
Dando crédito a  algumas  fugas de informação ( alguns modelos de previsão) , o apelo não se precipitou  em vão e  começam a surgir sinais que o Outono terá condições para executar o seu programa paulatinamente.
Veremos se as cumplicidades não se quebrarão à última hora.
É que ainda há quem diga ( outros modelos) , que o apoio não estará  garantido…
Quanto a este último episódio de instabilidade não terá fugido à regra:
Desiludiu no essencial , mas chegou a surpreender aqui e além…


----------



## Agreste (25 Set 2010 às 09:02)

As previsões do ECMWF são bem potentes em termos de frio e chuva, para não falar do temporal de mar. Eu com estas condições na mão aposto nos 6-7 metros na Costa Ocidental do Cabo Carvoeiro para Norte.







Já no dia do Centenário da República, o temporal de mar será mais geral. Uns 4-5 metros para toda a Costa Ocidental e mesmo uns 3-4 metros para a Costa Sul. Portanto tempo mais que suficiente para a protecção civil começar a trabalhar e começar a consolidar as areias das nossas praias em todas as zonas mais críticas. Do que me apercebi entre o fim da época balnear e os primeiros temporais de mar não se está a fazer nada.







Tabela de marés para os dias 4 e 5 de Outubro.


*Data:	2010-10-03	Porto:	Cascais*


 Hora Legal de Verão (UTC +1) 	Altura(m)

 Sab, 2010-10-02 23:00	 	 2.68	 Preia-mar
 Dom, 2010-10-03 05:06	 	 1.43	 Baixa-mar
*Dom, 2010-10-03 11:27	 	 2.97	 Preia-mar*
 Dom, 2010-10-03 17:57	 	 1.15	 Baixa-mar
*Seg, 2010-10-04 00:10	 	 2.91	 Preia-mar*
 Seg, 2010-10-04 06:13	 	 1.19	 Baixa-mar
*Seg, 2010-10-04 12:29	 	 3.22	 Preia-mar*
 Seg, 2010-10-04 18:52	 	 0.88	 Baixa-mar
*Ter, 2010-10-05 01:04	 	         3.18	 Preia-mar*
 Ter, 2010-10-05 07:05	 	         0.92	 Baixa-mar
*Ter, 2010-10-05 13:20	 	         3.49	 Preia-mar*
 Ter, 2010-10-05 19:38	 	         0.64	 Baixa-mar
*Qua, 2010-10-06 01:50	 	 3.43	 Preia-mar*
 Qua, 2010-10-06 07:51	 	 0.67	 Baixa-mar
*Qua, 2010-10-06 14:07	 	 3.70	 Preia-mar*
 Qua, 2010-10-06 20:21	 	 0.45	 Baixa-mar
*Qui, 2010-10-07 02:32	 	          3.62	 Preia-mar*


*Data:	2010-10-03	Porto:	Figueira da Foz*


 Hora Legal de Verão (UTC +1) 	Altura(m)

 Sab, 2010-10-02 23:23	 	 2.59	 Preia-mar
 Dom, 2010-10-03 05:26	 	 1.32	 Baixa-mar
 Dom, 2010-10-03 11:50	 	 2.85	 Preia-mar
 Dom, 2010-10-03 18:15	 	 1.03	 Baixa-mar
*Seg, 2010-10-04 00:33	 	 2.83	 Preia-mar*
 Seg, 2010-10-04 06:32	 	 1.07	 Baixa-mar
*Seg, 2010-10-04 12:53	 	 3.10	 Preia-mar*
 Seg, 2010-10-04 19:09	 	 0.75	 Baixa-mar
*Ter, 2010-10-05 01:26	 	         3.09	 Preia-mar*
 Ter, 2010-10-05 07:24	 	         0.79	 Baixa-mar
*Ter, 2010-10-05 13:44	 	         3.37	 Preia-mar*
 Ter, 2010-10-05 19:56	 	         0.49	 Baixa-mar
*Qua, 2010-10-06 02:13	 	 3.34	 Preia-mar*
 Qua, 2010-10-06 08:10	 	 0.53	 Baixa-mar
*Qua, 2010-10-06 14:30	 	 3.59	 Preia-mar*
 Qua, 2010-10-06 20:38	 	 0.29	 Baixa-mar
*Qui, 2010-10-07 02:56	 	         3.53	 Preia-mar*


*Data:	2010-10-03	Porto:	Faro - Barra de Faro-Olhão*


 Hora Legal de Verão (UTC +1) 	Altura(m)

 Sab, 2010-10-02 23:03	 	 2.60	 Preia-mar
 Dom, 2010-10-03 05:03	 	 1.35	 Baixa-mar
*Dom, 2010-10-03 11:32	 	 2.86	 Preia-mar*
 Dom, 2010-10-03 17:53	 	 1.06	 Baixa-mar
*Seg, 2010-10-04 00:12	 	 2.83	 Preia-mar*
 Seg, 2010-10-04 06:11	 	 1.10	 Baixa-mar
*Seg, 2010-10-04 12:33	 	 3.11	 Preia-mar*
 Seg, 2010-10-04 18:48	 	 0.79	 Baixa-mar
*Ter, 2010-10-05 01:05	 	         3.08	 Preia-mar*
 Ter, 2010-10-05 07:03	 	         0.82	 Baixa-mar
*Ter, 2010-10-05 13:25	 	         3.36	 Preia-mar*
 Ter, 2010-10-05 19:34	 	         0.54	 Baixa-mar
*Qua, 2010-10-06 01:52	 	 3.31	 Preia-mar*
 Qua, 2010-10-06 07:49	 	 0.56	 Baixa-mar
*Qua, 2010-10-06 14:12	 	 3.56	 Preia-mar*
 Qua, 2010-10-06 20:17	 	 0.36	 Baixa-mar
*Qui, 2010-10-07 02:37	 	         3.47	 Preia-mar*

*Sobre o assunto edito o post com o que aconteceu ontem na Praia de Faro em condições normais de tempo e vento. Uma sequência banal de ondas de 2 metros varreu a praia de um lado ao outro. Já dá para ver o que vai acontecer quando chegarem os normais temporais de mar e vento.
*


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Set 2010 às 01:52)

Outono de mansinho, em breve "Bravão" segundo uns,






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Até onde a vista alcança, suave será sempre a transição de poderes, segundo outros,






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

A diferença estará em  poucos graus de latitude na circulação geral,mas que cá no nosso burgo, fará toda a diferença...
A 200 horas , afinal,  haverá a sintonia possível a  tamanha  distância...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2010 às 02:08)

GFS






ECM






Esperança


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2010 às 13:48)

Hmm, não sei não mas vamos esperar.


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2010 às 13:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Hmm, não sei não mas vamos esperar.



Vai ter é de ser uma espera longa...no mínimo uma semana!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2010 às 14:18)

miguel disse:


> Vai ter é de ser uma espera longa...no mínimo uma semana!



Acho que vai ser umas duas semanas ainda ... de bom tempo e sol !!

Depois logo se vê !!!


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2010 às 15:27)

Ao contrário da má impressão com que ficámos no final de Julho/início de Agosto, muito por culpa da T2/T850 que pode ser um problema mais específico e até identificado (warm bias), aparentemente o último update de Julho do GFS melhorou o modelo. Pelo menos em Agosto e Setembro aos 500hpa no Hemisfério norte parece ter melhorado em relação a meses/anos anteriores. Resta saber se é acaso, ou da época, etc. Nalguns eventos convectivos recentes gostei em geral do comportamento do GFS e fiz as pazes com ele.


----------



## 1337 (26 Set 2010 às 19:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que vai ser umas duas semanas ainda ... de bom tempo e sol !!
> 
> Depois logo se vê !!!



se for o ECM a ganhar ves ja na quinta feira e não daqui a duas semanas lol


----------



## Gongas (26 Set 2010 às 19:20)

Boa tarde, alguma tendência para o próximo fim de semana. São os U2 a tocar em Coimbra e se chover não será muito agradável.


----------



## David sf (26 Set 2010 às 19:42)

O ECMWF está praticamente sozinho na sua previsão para o próximo fim de semana. Não seria a primeira vez que acertava contra todos, mas desta vez está a pôr a fasquia muito alta, prevendo precipitação de norte a sul durante 3 dias. De qualquer modo tanto o ECMWF como o GFS estão a cozinhar um bloqueio na Escandinávia, que pode ser interessante para a primeira quinzena de Outubro.

PS- Acabei de ver a última saída do CMC e vejo que este começa a convergir para o ECMWF. A ver como se comporta o GFS nas próximas horas, estou com alguma esperança, fraquinha ainda, que no próximo sábado tenhamos a primeira frente atlântica a sério da temporada.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2010 às 21:57)

David sf disse:


> O ECMWF está praticamente sozinho na sua previsão para o próximo fim de semana. Não seria a primeira vez que acertava contra todos, mas desta vez está a pôr a fasquia muito alta, prevendo precipitação de norte a sul durante 3 dias. De qualquer modo tanto o ECMWF como o GFS estão a cozinhar um bloqueio na Escandinávia, que pode ser interessante para a primeira quinzena de Outubro.
> 
> PS- Acabei de ver a última saída do CMC e vejo que este começa a convergir para o ECMWF. A ver como se comporta o GFS nas próximas horas, estou com alguma esperança, fraquinha ainda, que no próximo sábado tenhamos a primeira frente atlântica a sério da temporada.



Atenção que reparei que a partir do dia 2 Outubro existem já diversos membros do GFS que dão precipitação para Lisboa e que poderá também durar cerca de 3 dias !!!
Ambas as situações depende da luta dinâmica entre o potente AA e uma forte depressão que afectará o UK !!


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2010 às 22:10)

Estamos com um bom teste ao comportamento dos modelos.

Parece-me que o GFS já há 2 dias vai pouco a pouco colocando a depressão mais a sul.


----------



## Zapiao (27 Set 2010 às 00:07)

Gongas disse:


> Boa tarde, alguma tendência para o próximo fim de semana. São os U2 a tocar em Coimbra e se chover não será muito agradável.



Epá pelo meteograma vai chover bem no domingo


----------



## David sf (27 Set 2010 às 00:16)

Foi só a run da 18z, mas o GFS começa a querer convergir também para o cenário há vários dias previsto pelo ECM. Se assim for, o ECM mostra-se em grande forma, a prever com bastante precisão cenários improváveis a mais de 200h, e a run das 18z do GFS, muitas vezes menosprezada e com razão, seria, tal como sucedeu diversas vezes o ano passado, a primeira a captar um evento interessante. A confirmar amanhã de manhã. Depois, ainda falta a afinação final, pois ainda acho pouco provável que o Alentejo e o Algarve sejam contemplados com algo de relevante. Mas isso é para ir discutindo nos próximos dias.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Set 2010 às 03:17)

David sf disse:


> ... mas o GFS começa a querer convergir também para o cenário há vários dias previsto pelo ECM. Se assim for, o ECM mostra-se em grande forma, a prever com bastante precisão cenários improváveis a mais de 200h, ... A confirmar amanhã de manhã....



Ainda  não estamos livres , tal a distância, de um dar o dito por não dito e o outro dizer agora o que não houvera dito... 
Mas a  confirmar-se  o que o ECM há muito tem dito,
pois que sim senhor, 
ECM - 3  GFS - 0  com 2-0 ao intervalo.
Mas cuidado: Em meteorologia , a tão largo horizonte , não há "vitórias anunciadas " ...
nestes 1ºs "derbys "  do Outono, nem sempre o modelo pior classificado é "derrotado" .
A confirmar amanhã ( hoje) de manhã? Não será ainda demasiado cedo?


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Set 2010 às 04:22)

Embora o cenário já esteja de certo modo preparado, ainda não há certezas do que estará para vir...
Mas quando todos os modelos começam a afinar e a apontar para o mesmo, muito provavelmente neste próximo fiz de semana teremos a 1ª grande animação deste Outono, e se no Norte parece ser certo...já mais a Sul só futuras previsões ditarão a "sorte"...
Preparem-se os gurdas-chuvas...


----------



## David sf (27 Set 2010 às 07:31)

nimboestrato disse:


> A confirmar amanhã ( hoje) de manhã? Não será ainda demasiado cedo?




Hoje confirmou-se a inversão de tendência por parte do GFS, pois só uma run, ainda por cima a das 18z é insuficiente para se afirmar que o GFS cedeu em relação ao europeu. Como é óbvio, ainda está longe da confirmação final de tal cenário, mas neste momento estão ambos parecidos para sábado e domingo, sendo que o GFS apenas prevê um evento rápido e isolado, enquanto o ECM põe vários dias de instabilidade.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2010 às 11:21)

Bons dias, 

ainda falta muito tempo... mas como já disseram  o GFS  parece estar a seguir o ECM, segundo a última run 6z a chuva deverá regressar em especial ao Norte e Centro já a partir da próxima sexta feira...para sábado poderá ser mesmo forte na região Norte:







ainda faltam muitas runs dos dois modelos principais, até lá muito vai mudar e ser ajustado...mas já é uma boa tendência!


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2010 às 11:43)

Snifa disse:


> ainda faltam muitas runs dos dois modelos principais, até lá muito vai mudar e ser ajustado...mas já é uma boa tendência!



O melhor dessa tendência é ver que a frente traria boas quantidades de precipitação de norte a sul. Acumulações superiores a 20mm em praticamente todo o continente (excepção feita para o litoral algarvio). 











Vamos aguardar...


----------



## Veterano (27 Set 2010 às 11:45)

Snifa disse:


> ainda faltam muitas runs dos dois modelos principais, até lá muito vai mudar e ser ajustado...mas já é uma boa tendência!



  Sem dúvida uma boa tendência...Habitualmente com o aproximar do evento, este atrasa-se e a sua intensidade diminui, nada como acompanhar as próximas runs.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2010 às 12:15)

Mudança radical do GFS  tanta precipitação, para aqui dá 40 mm.

Vamos lá ver se não será apenas água de vista.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2010 às 12:17)

isso seria muito bom


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2010 às 12:21)

bah... com o passar dos dias essas previsões vão diminuir bastante..é sempre assim 

pessoal digam me uma coisa, esta frente poderá trazer conectividade?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2010 às 12:24)

Uau 155.5mm que o gfs está a dar para braga.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2010 às 12:28)

A confirmarem-se as tendências, e como já aqui foi referido, o próximo fim de semana poderá ser de precipitação significativa:











Claro que ainda faltam alguns dias (e esta é a saida das 06Z), e o mais provável (ou não) será as próximas saidas atenuarem esta situação. Mas se esta situação se confirmar mesmo, então o fim de semana em Coimbra será mais complicado para a malta que vai ver os U2 (onde me incluo), prevendo-se que as filas para entrar sejam muito "molhadas"!

A ver vamos...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2010 às 12:29)

179mm em arcos de valdevez


----------



## David sf (27 Set 2010 às 12:56)

A última saída do GFS foi extremamente exagerada. Creio numa frente + pós frontal a render entre os 50 mm no litoral norte e os 10 mm no alentejo e alguns chuviscos no algarve. Já seria bom para a época do ano. E também acredito que a janela não se feche após o fim de semana, acho que o ECMWF vai continuar a levar a sua avante, e àquele anticilone que o GFS nos atira para cima para meados de 5 de Outubro, irá acontecer-lhe o mesmo que  aconteceu à circulação de leste com iso 18 que o GFS previa para o próximo fim de semana até ontem à tarde.


----------



## rozzo (27 Set 2010 às 13:13)

Yep, também me parecem exageradas as últimas saída do GFS!
Em termos de valores concretos, costumo ligar bastante ao GFS em cima do acontecimento, costuma ser bastante jeitoso em quantidades de precipitação em frentes, a curto prazo! Pelo menos a versão antiga, esta vamos ver..

Fica aqui a média da precipitação segundo o Ensemble do GFS de hoje:






Comparando com o ECMWF, parece mais a Sul agora o GFS e mais carregado, provavelmente demais..

De qualquer forma, o que caracteriza o ECMWF, e talvez o faça também ser tão "ponderado" e certeiro à distância, é a sua moderação e suavização dos campos. Portanto, ainda na linha do que disse no início, fio-me muito no ECMWF à distância a ver os padrões, se realmente vem depressão, frente etc, a mais de 5 dias, mas não ligo assim tanto à intensidade dos campos específicos em detalhe, portanto não me admira que depois de acertar bem na previsão da frente, o ECWFM mais em cima carregue um pouco mais os campos e acabe parecido com esta previsão mais "tardia" do GFS. Pode acontecer..


----------



## Redfish (27 Set 2010 às 14:37)

Vamos acompanhar a saida de proximos modelos.

Mas a norma é a subida em latitude do centro da depressão o que por norma traduz-se em nada ou quase nada para o nosso continente e por norma apenas o norte de Portugal pode ser "abençoado".

Certezas só lá para Quarta - Quinta.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2010 às 17:21)

Mais uma run gfs 12z e volta a carregar bem na chuva aqui para o Norte ( em especial Minho e Douro Litoral) no próximo Domingo 3 de Outubro...







Estou a achar isto "muita fruta" e algo exagerado ( mas não é impossível claro) faltam demasiados dias e runs para tirar qualquer conclusão... mas se se confirmar assim vai ser uma bela frente para abrir Outubro...

aguardemos..


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2010 às 17:35)

Parece que Outubro vai entrar em grande

A chuva parece garantida veremos é a quantidade que vai cair...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2010 às 18:38)

enfim como seria de esperar nesta saida há muita chuva no norte mas mais para baixo já é bem menos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2010 às 18:46)

Depois desta frente, o gfs mete calor e mais calor, voltou ao mesmo que estava nos dias anteriores.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2010 às 18:59)

Quando a fruta é muita o meteolouco desconfia!

O GFS:








Já a seguir vêm os _saldos_, vamos ver o que restará até Sábado!


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2010 às 20:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Quando a fruta é muita o meteolouco desconfia!
> 
> O GFS:
> 
> ...



Qual é o site onde estão estes meetogramas, sff?


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2010 às 21:12)

Quem está cada vez melhor é o ECMWF esta run das 12 está mesmo boa, com uma pequena ciclogénese a noroeste da PI no próximo domingo, mesmo o Algarve não teria só uns chuviscos. O ECM está completamente sozinho nesta previsão.


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2010 às 21:27)

O Europeu garante-nos talvez uns 15mm de chuva para começar. Será um sistema frontal interessante nas condições de vento e de mar.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2010 às 21:54)

Eh lá, 15 a 20 m/s para esta zona já é muito.  Vamos lá ver se vem!

Edit: Ah, está a 850 hPa mas mesmo assim...


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Set 2010 às 22:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eh lá, 15 a 20 m/s para esta zona já é muito.  Vamos lá ver se vem!



É preciso ter atenção que esta previsão diz respeito ao vento a 850 hPa, portanto a altitudes mais elevadas. Ao nível do solo o vento não será tão forte. 

O GFS nesta run das 12z tornou a colocar a depressão mais a norte, retirando animação ao sul. No entanto, o ECM veio "compensar" colocando a tal pequena ciclogenese a noroeste da península, algo parecido com o que o GFS tinha modelado na saída das 6z. Parece garantido que vamos ter o primeiro sistema frontal mais a sério da época, só falta saber a intensidade...

EDIT: Ok, já reparaste no pormenor dos 850 hPa enquanto escrevia o meu post...


----------



## David sf (27 Set 2010 às 22:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quem está cada vez melhor é o ECMWF esta run das 12 está mesmo boa, com uma pequena ciclogénese a noroeste da PI no próximo domingo, mesmo o Algarve não teria só uns chuviscos. O ECM está completamente sozinho nesta previsão.



É espectacular a última saída do ECM. Para além dessa ciclogénese que referes, mantém a enorme depressão estacionária no Atlântico, um bloqueio fortíssimo na Escandinávia que impede a depressão de seguir para este, e todas as novas depressões, quer polares, quer tropicais a serem absorvidas e a alimentarem o centro depressionário. É um cenário que parece de inverno, ainda no início de outubro, se fosse no inverno meteria sem nenhuma dúvida a iso 0 em todo o país. Às 240h, com toda a incredibilidade que tem uma previsão a tanta distância, haveria isos mais altas no Cabo Norte na Noruega que no Algarve! 

Quanto aos saldos, neste momento o GFS está em crise inflaccionária, mas é natural que os 200 mm previstos para o Minho não se venham a concretizar. Que ponham isso na cabeça para depois não se virem lamentar, que já só há 50 mm. Nós cá para baixo já nos contentamos com uns 10 mm, pelo menos falo por mim.


----------



## LuisFilipe (27 Set 2010 às 23:51)

eish ja vieram a saida do GFS ? que mudança drástica...


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2010 às 00:00)

LuisFilipe disse:


> eish ja vieram a saida do GFS ? que mudança drástica...



retirou lol
normal no GFS


----------



## nelsonfadigas (28 Set 2010 às 00:28)

Mas mesmo assim ainda chove!!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2010 às 09:13)

Bem menos chuva que o gfs está a dar, mas enfim era de esperar esta mudança, mas não é só o gfs ou outros modelos também já retiraram grande parte da instabilidade que estavam a prever, conclusão mais uma vez não vai chover nada de jeito.


----------



## Jocru (28 Set 2010 às 09:20)

Bom,  na ultima saida já retiraram a precipitação quase toda para o Algarve


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2010 às 09:29)

Só para terem uma ideia, ontém estavam a dar 155,mm para braga, hoje é só 13,0mm.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2010 às 10:09)

O ECM e o GFS das 00z estão extraordinariamente parecidos para as 120h. 







Ambos tem uma perturbação embebida na ondulação mas ao contrário de ontem, sobretudo o ECM, não se dá a ciclogenese a noroeste, este modelo ontem cavava uma depressão nessa zona, e hoje está mais meigo.
De qualquer forma ainda é uma frente razoável, claro que muito mais para o norte que as outras zonas. O GFS tirou bastante água (15mm no Porto em vários dias) embora o ECM seja mais generoso, cerca de 40mm no mesmo Porto, a beneficiar sobretudo o noroeste do país enquanto o GFS é mais agressivo para a Galiza. Para Lisboa andam ambos na casa duns modestos 6mm.

Enquanto os modelos mantiverem aquela perturbação embebida podem a qualquer momento reverter e meterem mais instabilidade e chuva de novo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2010 às 11:45)

Ai ai..., cada vez a chuva é menos, agora já é só 1,7mm para Coruche, mas para o norte aumentou mais um pouco, o que eu estou a ver é que este ano está parecido ao ano passado, que só começou a chover a sério a partir do meio de novembro.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2010 às 12:04)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ai ai..., cada vez a chuva é menos, agora já é só 1,7mm para Coruche, mas para o norte aumentou mais um pouco, o que eu estou a ver é que este ano está parecido ao ano passado, que só começou a chover a sério a partir do meio de novembro.



Espero bem que se mantenha assim durante mais um mês com um NAO bem positivo, e com toda a chuva a caminho do UK !!
Quanto mais tempo durar este tempo assim melhor, pois teremos mais chances de NAO- no Inverno e final de Outono.
Sabem o que aconteceu nesta década quando Outubro foi chuvoso !!
Por isso calma ... muita calma !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2010 às 12:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Espero bem que se mantenha assim durante mais um mês com um NAO bem positivo, e com toda a chuva a caminho do UK !!
> Quanto mais tempo durar este tempo assim melhor, pois teremos mais chances de NAO- no Inverno e final de Outono.
> Sabem o que aconteceu nesta década quando Outubro foi chuvoso !!
> Por isso calma ... muita calma !!



Mas é frustrante, já desde o dia 12 de junho que cá não chove nada de jeito, se continuar assim não sei não, e outra o gfs mete a iso de 20 para o dia 7


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2010 às 12:27)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mas é frustrante, já desde o dia 12 de junho que cá não chove nada de jeito, se continuar assim não sei não, e outra o gfs mete a iso de 20 para o dia 7



Vê em anos normais quando é que começa a chover ???

90% dos meses de Outubro ( maior parte ) registam a precipitação na 2ª Quinzena ou ultima semana de Outubro .....
Não sei porque essa impaciência toda com a chuva !!
Hoje estamos a 28 Setembro, correcto ??????
Agora é tempo de haver chuva no Norte e só mais tarde chegará ás regiões mais a sul !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2010 às 12:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Vê em anos normais quando é que começa a chover ???
> 
> 90% dos meses de Outubro ( maior parte ) registam a precipitação na 2ª Quinzena ou ultima semana de Outubro .....
> Não sei porque essa impaciência toda com a chuva !!
> ...



Ok ok


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2010 às 13:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Espero bem que se mantenha assim durante mais um mês com um NAO bem positivo, e com toda a chuva a caminho do UK !!
> Quanto mais tempo durar este tempo assim melhor, pois teremos mais chances de NAO- no Inverno e final de Outono.
> Sabem o que aconteceu nesta década quando Outubro foi chuvoso !!
> Por isso calma ... muita calma !!



Concordo plenamente, isto pela experiencia de anos mais recentes é isso que basciamente tem acontecido. Mas é esperar para ver


----------



## Geiras (28 Set 2010 às 20:21)

Gosto bastante das previsoes da FreeMeteo para Domingo com possibilidades de tempestade acompanhadas de fortes trovoadas 
segundo essas previsões a região de Setúbal será bastante afectada

espero que se mantenha assim e vamos la ver no que dá ^^


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2010 às 23:07)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Gosto bastante das previsoes da FreeMeteo para Domingo com possibilidades de tempestade acompanhadas de fortes trovoadas
> segundo essas previsões a região de Setúbal será bastante afectada
> 
> espero que se mantenha assim e vamos la ver no que dá ^^



Caro Colega não te deixes iludir pelo freemeteo, porque para apanhar desilusões não há melhor.
O que diz hoje amanha pode ser o oposto


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2010 às 23:57)

Boas,

cá fica a carta FAX do Uk Met Office  para o próximo domingo dia 3 de Outubro,
muito interessante , quase de certeza que não vai ser assim,  os 2 principais modelos não vem nada parecido com isto...a não ser que algo mude muito até lá... :assobio:






Isto é carta sinóptica  mais de  Inverno, para Dezembro, Janeiro...


Olhando ao GFS e ECM acho que ( em princípio ) poderemos contar com uma frente de actividade moderada em especial no Norte e Centro, mais "certezas" só mesmo em cima do acontecimento..


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2010 às 17:22)

Pelo menos alguma vai ocorrer ...





CopyRight@WeatherOnline

Já agora vai ser “bonito” ver as consequências da chegada de uma massa de ar polar marítima, relativamente mais fria, às quentes águas do Mediterrâneo ocidental …


----------



## Mix (29 Set 2010 às 17:43)

Gerofil disse:


> Pelo menos alguma vai ocorrer ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas..  

Por esta previsao, quer dizer que a chuva vai ser mais no centro ?


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Set 2010 às 18:11)

Mix disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Por esta previsao, quer dizer que a chuva vai ser mais no centro ?



Não, na hora a que se refere a imagem a parte mais activa da frente estará a passar pelo centro, mas nas horas anteriores terá passado pelo Norte possivelmente com mais força ainda.

De referir que na última run, o GFS retirou precipitação para o centro/sul, mantendo apesar de tudo, valores razoáveis.


----------



## Mrsun (29 Set 2010 às 18:22)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não, na hora a que se refere a imagem a parte mais activa da frente estará a passar pelo centro, mas nas horas anteriores terá passado pelo Norte possivelmente com mais força ainda.
> 
> De referir que na última run, o GFS retirou precipitação para o centro/sul, mantendo apesar de tudo, valores razoáveis.



44 mm como a imagem mostra, não será um enorme exagero?

Acham que isto pode melhorar e retirarem mais alguma precipitação?


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Set 2010 às 18:33)

Mrsun disse:


> 44 mm como a imagem mostra, não será um enorme exagero?
> 
> Acham que isto pode melhorar e retirarem mais alguma precipitação?



Como já referi, a última run do GFS já não mete essa quantidade de chuva para o centro, restringindo as maiores quantidades ao litoral norte. E como estamos a cerca de 100 horas do evento, claro que pode muita coisa mudar até lá. O mais provável será uma tendência de retirar alguma precipitação, mas nunca se sabe.

O que parece certo é que vamos ser afectados por este sistema frontal algures no fim de semana. Exactamente quando e com que quantidades de precipitação, não podem ser retiradas ainda quaisquer conclusões, sendo que o litoral norte deverá ser sempre a zona mais afectada.


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2010 às 18:41)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não, na hora a que se refere a imagem a parte mais activa da frente estará a passar pelo centro, mas nas horas anteriores terá passado pelo Norte possivelmente com mais força ainda.




Sim, segundo a última run GFS a chuva poderá  ter períodos de  bastante intensa no Norte e parte do Centro no Domingo dia 3... depois de ter amenizado a situação o GFS  volta a carregar na precipitação:







o ECM ( run 00z ) também está generoso:






Eu mantenho a " minha previsão" de uma frente com actividade moderada, eventualmente com um ou outro período de chuva forte em algumas regiões, em especial do Norte e Centro.Falta algum tempo ainda, muitos acertos dos modelos na localização e intensidades, mas a chuva parece desde já garantida para o próximo fim de semana 


o IM na sua última actualização já fala da Chuva para sábado:

*Previsão para Sábado, 2 de Outubro de 2010
*
Céu geralmente pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
ou encoberto.
*Períodos de chuva fraca no litoral Norte e Centro, tornando-se
moderada a forte no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir da noite.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior 20 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas das
regiões norte e Centro.*
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima no Litoral Norte e Centro.

METEOROLOGISTA: JOSÉ EDUARDO DUARTE.

Actualizado a 29 de Setembro de 2010 às 12:10 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2010 às 19:38)

o ECM  run 12 z mostra agora uma ciclogénese a Norte da PI:






Esta carta é semelhante à carta que coloquei ontem do FAX UK Met Office...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2010 às 21:22)

Especial atenção também para o *vento forte*, com rajadas próximas ou acima dos 100 quilómetros por hora (litoral oeste e terras altas); consequentemente a *ondulação* junto à costa tenderá a ser bastante alta.


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2010 às 22:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Especial atenção também para o *vento forte*, com rajadas próximas ou acima dos 100 quilómetros por hora (litoral oeste e terras altas); consequentemente a *ondulação* junto à costa tenderá a ser bastante alta.



É o que dá a interacção de cavados com um bom cold core e plumas de ar tropical, ambas carregadas de vorticidade e com um bom jet a criar divergencia em altura...e claro..bastante forçamento vertical e shear..
Um evento interessante dada a altura do ano...mas não nos esqueçamos que é neste periodo ( out-dez) quando há mais instabilidade potencial atmosferica...ou seja...qualquer coisinha pode-se transformar em algo interessante.

Para já não lanço alarmismos..este cenario é para ir acompanhando, especialmente na fase de nowcasting, não vá ocorrer nenhuma intensificação adicional...para já apenas acho possivel ocorrencia de chuva  moderada a forte, especialmente a norte de Setubal-Evora, com acumulações localmente a rondar os 30-50mm no minho e galiza...os ventos serão mais fortes no litoral norte e terras altas, eventualmente da ordem dos 40 km.h com rajadas de até 80km.h ( fazendo uma fusão entre os cenarios do GFS e ECMWF)..

....................

Para meados da outra semana e no fim de semana.....retorno do AA e da crista em altura, com calor e ventos de E/SE..


----------



## Geiras (29 Set 2010 às 22:12)

Estamos na época das trovoadas...e a PUB do El Corte Inglês que o diga 

vamos la ver no que vai dar, por enquanto parece interessante


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2010 às 22:16)

E lá o IM actualizou as suas previsões para vento forte:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=12&cidadeID=15


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Set 2010 às 22:27)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Estamos na época das trovoadas...e a PUB do El Corte Inglês que o diga
> 
> vamos la ver no que vai dar, por enquanto parece interessante



Apesar de não ser um expert na matéria, acho que não deves alimentar muitas esperanças em ver trovoadas neste evento que parece aproximar-se...

Num sistema frontal, a precipitação é normalmente estratiforme, com nuvens de pouco desenvolvimento vertical, portanto pouco favoráveis à convecção. Por vezes, por detrás da frente quente que gera a tal precipitação contínua e estratiforme somos afectados de seguida por uma frente fria que nos traz então aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada, mas não estou a ver isso acontecer neste próximo evento...

Posso (e gostaria) estar enganado, mas...


----------



## David sf (29 Set 2010 às 22:38)

stormy disse:


> É o que dá a interacção de cavados com um bom cold core e plumas de ar tropical, ambas carregadas de vorticidade e com um bom jet a criar divergencia em altura...e claro..bastante forçamento vertical e shear..
> Um evento interessante dada a altura do ano...mas não nos esqueçamos que é neste periodo ( out-dez) quando há mais instabilidade potencial atmosferica...ou seja...qualquer coisinha pode-se transformar em algo interessante.
> 
> Para já não lanço alarmismos..este cenario é para ir acompanhando, especialmente na fase de nowcasting, não vá ocorrer nenhuma intensificação adicional...para já apenas acho possivel ocorrencia de chuva  moderada a forte, especialmente a norte de Setubal-Evora, com acumulações localmente a rondar os 30-50mm no minho e galiza...os ventos serão mais fortes no litoral norte e terras altas, eventualmente da ordem dos 40 km.h com rajadas de até 80km.h ( fazendo uma fusão entre os cenarios do GFS e ECMWF)..
> ...



Isso diz o GFS. O ECMWF e o CMC apostam para fluxo de SO, não necessariamente húmido, mas com depressão nos Açores e anticiclone na Europa.

Quanto ao próximo fim de semana, ainda com algumas incertezas, mas teremos uma frente em progressão de oeste para leste, que entrará no litoral norte na madrugada de Sábado para Domingo, afectando a região de Lisboa na manhã de Domingo. Há possibilidade de um razoável pós-frontal, até à manhã de Segunda, onde poderão ocorrer trovoadas.


----------



## rozzo (30 Set 2010 às 11:07)

E lá vão os modelos de arrasto atrás do ECMWF, como sempre, quando falamos de cenários a mais de 5 dias! 
A ciclogénese que o ECMWF mostrou já há dias a NW da península, já está a ser imitada por todos, incluindo o principal rival GFS.
Será provavelmente o primeiro tempo mais severo no litoral Norte de Espanha, a nós não nos deverá afectar assim tanto, embora possa promover uma intensificação da frente fria, e assim bons acumulados na metade Norte do país..
Isto embora a última saída GFS a coloque mais a Sul, afectando mais o litoral Norte e Centro de Portugal, mas para já ainda duvido desse cenário e acredito no de passar mais a Norte.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Set 2010 às 11:23)

A Run 06Z do GFS aproximou-se imenso da última run do ECMWF:

ECMWF


12H de Domingo






GFS

18H de Domingo (6 horas depois do previsto no ECMWF)






A manter-se este cenário, temos precipitação e vento forte no Noroeste da Península.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Set 2010 às 11:39)

Uma das zonas mais afectadas será o Minho. Precipitação forte e Vento forte.

GFS 06Z de Viana do Castelo


----------



## Geiras (30 Set 2010 às 14:38)

Alguem me sabe dizer se esta frente traz alguma conectividade?


----------



## PauloSR (30 Set 2010 às 15:10)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer se esta frente traz alguma conectividade?



Caro Trovoadapower, julgo que queria perguntar se a frente trará alguma convectividade, certo?

Não sou muito entendido, mas julgo não ser o caso.


----------



## rozzo (30 Set 2010 às 15:59)

Claro que sendo uma frente atlântica, o "grosso" da precipitação é mais estratiforme, mas havendo a ciclogénese a NW, não é nada de descartar poder vir alguma convecção (com trovoada) "embebida" na frente.

E claro, o pós-frontal tem sempre chances razoáveis de trovoada. Mas na própria frente está longe de excluída a possibilidade de conter Cb's.

Tal como Hotspot colocou no meteograma, há ali CAPE razoável à passagem da frente.

E não estando nada garantido, não é por acaso que a previsão do Weatheronline para Lisboa é esta possibilidade:


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Set 2010 às 16:48)

Tanto GFS como ECMWF colocam muita precipitação no litoral norte do país! 
Situação a ser acompanhada pois se assim for pode causar alguns problemas...


----------



## Mix (30 Set 2010 às 17:53)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Tanto GFS como ECMWF colocam muita precipitação no litoral norte do país!
> Situação a ser acompanhada pois se assim for pode causar alguns problemas...



Mesmo.. Por exemplo para viana do castelo, ás 9h de domingo tem previsto 32mm de precipitação.. 

É mesmo uma situação para acompanhar..


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2010 às 18:32)

Mix disse:


> Mesmo.. Por exemplo para viana do castelo, *ás 9h de domingo tem previsto 32mm* de precipitação..
> 
> É mesmo uma situação para acompanhar..



Está prevista de facto precipitação significativa e é uma situação a acompanhar sobretudo no Minho e Douro Litoral. 

Mas faço apenas um reparo: Esses 32 mm obviamente não são no instante 9h: é um acumulado no intervalo compreendido entre X horas e as 9h (depende da fonte que consultaste)


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2010 às 18:36)

O Windfinder é confiável? É que acabaram de agravar as previsões de rajada de vento para praticamente todo o lado no Domingo e ás vezes já tem acertado.
Não se baseia no GFS?


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Set 2010 às 19:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> O Windfinder é confiável? É que acabaram de agravar as previsões de rajada de vento para praticamente todo o lado no Domingo e ás vezes já tem acertado.
> Não se baseia no GFS?



O Windfinder é muito semelhante ao Windguru, e ambos têm como modelo base o GFS. 

De facto, é previsto bastante vento para Domingo, não só pelo GFS.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2010 às 19:11)

Pois bem me parecia. O que é estranho é que prevê rajadas de 63 km/h para Portalegre e 52 para Lisboa. Pensava que no litoral era mais intenso?


----------



## Lousano (30 Set 2010 às 19:13)

Vem um frente atlântica, ou seja ventos fortes de SW. É uma situação normal e apenas o mais anormal será de a frente ser mais agressiva do que acontece para a época (inicio de Outubro).


----------



## 1337 (30 Set 2010 às 19:18)

é realmente assustadora a previsão de precipitação para aqui no alto minho 

http://ready.arl.noaa.gov/readyout/16789410_metgram.gif


----------



## dgstorm (30 Set 2010 às 20:42)

Bem o acumular de precipitação segundo o freemeteo para Braga é qualquer coisa 

99,1mm esta semana, sendo 74,8mm só no Domingo

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2742032&la=18


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Set 2010 às 22:36)

dgstorm disse:


> Bem o acumular de precipitação segundo o freemeteo para Braga é qualquer coisa
> 
> 99,1mm esta semana, sendo 74,8mm só no Domingo
> 
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2742032&la=18



Pois é caro amigo!!!

O Hirlam é assustador para a província de Pontevedra e região do Minho em Portugal!!! 







O ECM também dá valores impressionantes para o Minho e Douro Litoral nesta altura do ano !!!


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2010 às 22:38)

*100 mm* no Porto ( segundo o GFS ) sendo que grande parte cai no Domingo, é realmente muita água...








Amanhã já se terão melhores "certezas"...contudo é uma situação a acompanhar sem dúvida! De forma preventiva verificar sarjetas, ( ainda hoje vi uma série delas entupidas, até garrafas de plástico tinham a tapar....a câmara continua a não ligar nada à limpeza urbana e depois as coisas acontecem....) vejam se os canais/canos de escoamento das vossas varandas ou terraços estão perfeitamente desentupidos ... no fim a situação até poderá não ser assim tão activa como os modelos mostram agora,mas mais vale prevenir, e com antecedência...


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2010 às 00:12)

Boas noites
A jeito de analise rápida...

........GFS/HIRLAM............

Estes modelos estão a colocar uma situação interessante para o fim de semana..sabado teremos a aproximação de um cavado, com uma boa advecção de ar TM no bordo E e uma frente fria de moderada actividade associada a um nucleo de baixa em dissipação a N da Galiza...
A frente progride para E aproximando-se do extremo NW de Portugal durante a noite de sabado para Domingo.
No Domingo teremos outra situação interessante...A W/WNW da Galiza uma perturbação embebida noutra area de advecção tropical Progride rapidamente para E/ENE interagindo com um cold core em altura, tambem associado á ondulação do jet/cavado..a combinação de massas de ar com elevado potencial á superficie com o frio em altura e divergencia, associada ao jet, nos niveis altos leva a processos de intensificação rapida, com a baixa resultante a cruzar o extremo norte da Galiza perto das 1800z de Domingo.

Este sistema secundario tornar-se-há dominante, absorvendo a frente que se aproximava do nosso territorio, logo na manhã de Domingo....assim teremos uma linha ocluida ou uma "overruned cold front"...pacivel de gerar precipitaçõ forte devido aos forcings e grande dimamica vertical e das proprias massas de ar, sob forte advecção de vorticidade...sem esquecer os efeitos orograficos resultantes da interacção da frente com as terras altas do norte e centro

Resumindo, teremos um Domingo ( especialmente a norte do Tejo) com precipitação por vezes forte a muito forte ( 40 a 80mm podendo ser superior em alguns locais) e ventos fortes de SSW rodando para WNW ( estes ultimos dependendo do cavamento exato da depressão, que pelo que se tem visto supõe-se algures por volta dos 980hpa...mais perto teremos maiores certezas).

Situação, portanto, a acompanhar

.............................

No médio prazo, teremos uma semana dominada pelo fluxo zonal, em que o territorio ficará sob massas de ar TM que circulam no bordo E/NE/N do AA, em interacção com as baixas extratropicais que dominam o atlantico norte (nada mais que frentes de actividade em geral fraca).
Assim sendo espero que, até 5f, o tempo esteja ameno e com alguma nebulosidade...a precipitação será ocasional, especialmente no Norte...e os ventos serão de componente W.

O final da semana trará a entrada de uma nova crista anticiclonica, e fluxo de E/SE com bom tempo e subida, possivelmente acentuada das temperaturas...isto segundo as tendencias actuais do GFS.

.............................

Um pequeno side note...o ECMWF tem andado pouco fiavel..e agora anda a deparvar no medio/longo prazo ( sim...mais que o costume)...por isso não se fiem nele..pelo menos nos proxs dias


----------

